# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ...ΘΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ

## BrokeN_DoLL

καλησπερα,

πριν καμια βδομαδα σε ενα ραντεβου με τον γιατρο συζητουσαμε για διαφορα πραγματα που ψαχνω, κ που διαβαζω, οπως η εμμονη μου με τον β παγκοσμιο πολεμο κ τους γερμανους κ κυριως τους ναζι το γ΄ραιχ κ το αουσβιτς-μπιρκεναου με τα βασανιστηρια, τους εβραιους, κ διαφορα αλλα βιβλια που εχω συγκεντρωσει κ διαβαζω μανιωδως σχετικα με το εγκληματικο νου, τους σαδιστες, κ δολοφονους κατα συρροη. μ ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ καλο που θελω να μαθαινω με τοσο ζηλο, αλλα καθε μορφης ενδιαφερον σε ενα αντικειμενο οταν ειναι σε υπερβολικο βαθμο δν ειναι για καλο. μου ειπε επισης να προσπαθισω να διαβασω κ να μελετησω και για διαφορους αλλους ανθρωπους που κανανε καλο στην ανθρωποτητα, κ που διεπρεψαν κανοντας καλες κ επιστημονικες πραξεις για την προοδο της ανθρωποτητας.

εκει ερχομαι σε αντιπαραθεση με τον γιατρο μ κ ερωτω, γιατι να διαβαζω οσους κανανε καλο? ποιος ορισε το καλο ?ποιος ορισε τι ειναι κακο? γιατι μας διαπαιδαγωγισαν απο μικρα παιδια να πιστευουμε οτι το καλο ειναι ενα?γιατι οι γονεις μας μας λεγαν συνεχως αυτο καλο αυτο κακο? διαβασα οτι οι εγκληματιες εχουν πολυ υψηλο δεικτη iq, και πολλοι επιστημονες ειχαν διαταραχες. απο τον Αινσταιν ως τον Τεσλα. κ ο Μενγκελε που κατα την γνωμη μ ηταν απ τους πιο γαματους γιατρους στην ιστορια. 

απο κεινη την ωρα σκεφτομαι............ειναι ολα εναντιον μου. θελουν ολοι να με πεισουν πως κανω λαθος!!!!!λεω πως δν ειμαι καλα κ οι γονεις μ λενε πως ειμαι καλα!ελεγα πως ημουνα καλα κ οι γονεις μ ελεγαν πως δεν ειμαι καλα να παω στον γιατρο.......ημουνα ζορικο παιδι, εβριζα δαγκωνα,εσκιζα,εβριζα,εμπλ κα σε καυγαδες, επιχειρηματολογουσα,εβγαι ε παντα το δικο μου, ειχα ισχυρο χαρακτηρα,επιρροη, εξυπναδα!!!!κ τωρα τι? τα φαρμακα με εχουν κανει αρνακι κ μ επιτρεπουν να υποτροπιαζω μια στο τοσο!!!!!!!! εβλεπα δυνατο φως κ με επιανε πανικος κ νευρα! καποιος υψωνε τον ηχο της φωνης του κ μ ερχοταν να του χιμηξω. γριλιζα απο τσαντιλα κ δακγωνα τα χερια μου.ετσι ημουν παντα,ετσι με θυμαμαι. και τωρα τι?τωρα ειμαι ενα αβουλο αρνακι που με χαιδευουν μεχρι κ στο κεφαλι!!!μου τσιμπανε στο μαγουλο κ χαμογελαω! κ λεω εγω δν ειμαι ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

σκεφτομενη αυτα, πηγα σπιτι ενα απογευμα κ μπροστα στους δικους μ εσκισα το χερι μ με κουζινομαχαιρο.''ειδατε πως δν εχει αλλαξει τπτ?!μην ανησυχειτε πια λοιπον να μ το παιζετε χαρουμενη οικογενεια!!!!!!'' εκει κ εμεινε, μετα δν θυμαμαι τι εγινε μαλλον λυποθιμισα. τελοσπαντων σκεφτομαι..............γιατι αλλαξανε τον χαρακτηρα μου?ιοπως ολοι θελουν να πιστεψω πως το καλο ειναι ενα, θελουν να αλλαξουν κ εμενα? ετσι ημουνα παντα ? ετσι εγινα? τα φαρμακα φανερωσανε τον αληθινο μ εαυτο η αλλαξαν το ειναι μου? ημουνα κακια κ εγινα καλη? ημουνα καλη κ εγινα κακια? δεν υπαρχει μια αληθεια αλλα πολλες? ποιος λεει πως ειναι κακο να βριζεις? ποιος λεει οτι ειναι καλο να βοηθας φτωχους? ποιος λεει οτι ειναι καλο να κανεις γυμναστικη?ποιος λεει οτι ειναι κακο να καπνιζεις?

γιατι γιινρται αυτο γιατι? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ειμαι! ουτε τι ειμαι. με κοιταω στον καθρευτη κ δν με βλεπω, εχω χρωμα κ μορφη, ειναι καλο η κακο? αφου υπαρχει κακο κ καλο στις πραξεις θα υπαρχει καλο κ κακο στο χρωμα κ στην μορφη.γιατι ολοι βγαζουν κανονες οπως τους βολευει?

ευχαριστω

----------


## researcher

το να γραφεις εδω πως σου φαινεται?


καλο η κακο?


το να παρεις μια απαντηση με την οποια να αισθανεσαι συμπνοια κατανοηση επικοινωνια πως θα σου φανει?


οταν αισθανεσαι πως εχεις αξια πως αυτο που εισαι και αυτα που λες εχουν αξια πως σου φαινεται? καλο η κακο?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εσενα πως σου φανηκε? εχει αξια οτι ειπα?

πως σου φανηκε? εισαι καλος η κακος?

πως σου φανηκε οταν σ ειπανε 1η φορα \'\'κακο παιδι\'\'?!

το σκεφτικες? οχι!!!!το καταπιες.ετσι εκανα κ εγω. πως ξερεις τι ειναι σωστο τι λαθος?νιωθεις καλα οταν κανεις σεξ? η εκκλησια λεει πως ειναι αμαρτια εκτος γαμου. νιωθεις καλα οταν μιλας βρωμικα με την κοπελα σου? η κοινωνια το θεωρει ταμπου. νωθεις καλα οταν τσακωνεσαι με τους γονεις σου? εσυ εκεινη την ωρα εχεις δικιο, κ εκεινοι λενε πως εχουν αυτοι.

πως σου φαινεται οταν κοιτιεσαι στον καθρευτη? τι βλεπεις

----------


## researcher

ναι εχει αξια ο,τι ειπες

στα ματια μου αυτο που ειπες μου βγαζει πολυ θυμο!


οτι καποιοι σε χειριζονται και σε οριζουν

και δεν το θελεις

και θελεις εσυ να καταλαβεις ποια πραγματικα εισαι και τι πραγματικα εχει εξια για σενα


και η αντιδραση τους στο κανει δυσκολο αυτο

ειναι σαν να μην μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις τον εαυτο σου

και ετσι το κανεις με βιαιο τροπο

σαν να τιμωρεις τους αλλους μεσα απο σενα


σαν να μην υπαρχει τροπος να επιλεγεις εσυ για σενα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μολις διαβασα αυτο που ειπες ειληκρινα ανακουφιστικα!!!πραγματικα πιστευεις πως ζουμε σαν μαριονετες?ειναι αληθεια τελικα!!!!!!!! ομως δεν θα μαθω ποτε τι ειμαι πραγματικα? αλληλογραφω με εναν κρατουμενο σε φυλακες της αμερικης, το αγορι μ μολις το εμαθε μ φωναξε με ειπε τρελλη!κ ουτε καν αντεδρασα,υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα του δαγκωνα τον λαιμο. εγω θεωρω πως κανω το καλο, ανθρωποι ειναι κ αυτοι. μ ειπε να βρω να μιλαω με παιδακι τριτοκοσμικης χωρας. γιατι να μ πει με ποιον θα μιλησω&gt;?? αυτος στην φυλακη ειναι κακος κ το παιδακι καλο??????

----------


## whitecandle

Αχ, me_vs_myself πόσο σε καταλαλαβαίνω!!! Την ίδια συζήτηση είχαμε εχτές στα γενικά κι εγώ έλεγα ότι και οι κρατούμενοι άνθρωποι είναι......Κανονικά είναι προς τιμήν μας που το βλέπουμε έτσι, αλλά ποιός θα το καταλάβει...Όλοι είναι εναντίον τους και τους αφήνουν στη μοίρα τους....Κανείς δεν νοιάζεται...Επειδή έπραξαν μία φορά ένα έγκλημα, πρέπει να το πληρώνουν σε όλη τους την ζωή.. Τον κρατούμενο από που τον γνώρισες, θέλω κι εγώ... :P αλλά από την άλλη άμα το δουν οι γονείς μου θα με σκοτώσουν... email δεν έχει; lol Anyway, το θέμα είναι \"Πιστεύετε στην θανατική ποινή και είναι στα γενικά, αν θέλεις δες το, καλύτερα να μην γράψεις, γιατί θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις..

----------


## researcher

νιωθεις μαριονετα?


εγω προσπαθω σιγασιγα να εμπιστευομαι με δειλα βηματα αυτο που νιωθω καθε φορα χωρις να αφηνω εξω και τη γνωμη των αλλων οταν ειναι βοηθητικη για μενα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Libpa www.writeaprisoner.com

δεν εχει να κανει. δεν ακους κανεναν αμα θελεις να κανεις κατι..........κ τους γιατρους διχως συνορα τρελους τους λενε που δινουντ ην ζωη τους για αλλους.αλλα γιατι να την δωσεις, ποιος θα δωσει την δικη του για σενα. εκει ερχεται η απογοητευση. λες φταιει αυτος, η αυτα που τον διδαξανε.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> αλληλογραφω με εναν κρατουμενο σε φυλακες της αμερικης, το αγορι μ μολις το εμαθε μ φωναξε με ειπε τρελλη!κ ουτε καν αντεδρασα,υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα του δαγκωνα τον λαιμο.


έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να αντιδράσεις στο αγόρι σου και να του εκφράσεις τις απόψεις σου, αλλα ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ. δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να του δαγκώνεις το λαιμό. θα πρέπει να βρείς έναν άλλο τρόπο να αντιδράς, λιγότερο επιθετικό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι δυσκολο να τον δαγκωσω επειδη ειναι στην Αγγλια :ρ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> Libpa www.writeaprisoner.com
> 
> δεν εχει να κανει. δεν ακους κανεναν αμα θελεις να κανεις κατι..........κ τους γιατρους διχως συνορα τρελους τους λενε που δινουντ ην ζωη τους για αλλους.αλλα γιατι να την δωσεις, ποιος θα δωσει την δικη του για σενα. εκει ερχεται η απογοητευση. λες φταιει αυτος, η αυτα που τον διδαξανε.


Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ me_vs_myself. 
Όσο για τους γιατρούς χωρίς σύνορα εννοείς ότι κάνουνε λάθος;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σωστα κανουνε.αλλα που ξερω εγω......εγω δν ξερω το κακο κ το καλο :)

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί δεν το ξέρεις ποιός στο είπε αυτό οι γονείς σου;

----------


## soft

το κακο ,ειναι αυτο που αισθανομαστε σαν κακο,εμεις και μονο εμεις,και το καλο παλι αυτο που αισθανομαστε εμεις και μονο εμεις σαν καλο :) κανενας δεν μπορει να σου καθορισει την εννοια του καλου και του κακου,εχει να κανει μονο με σενα ,και πως την αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ. Τ ερωτηματα πρεπει να τα θεσεις στον εαυτο σου,αυτο που σε κανει να νιωθεις καλυτερα,με οποιες αντιδρασεις αν αυτο εχει :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ακομα κ αν αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να βλαψω καποιον?μ λεει ο γιατρος πως η μονιμη κατασταση συγχησης μ υπαρχει απλα κ μονο επειδη βιωσα την αυστηρη κριτικη των γονιων μου. κ οτι ποτε δεν με αντιμετωπισαν σαν υπολογισιμο ατομο. παντα ημουνα το προβληματικο παιδι. παντα ηταν απο πανω μ να μ λενε τι ειναι σωστο κ τι οχι. σωστο ηταν ΜΟΝΟ οι κλωνοι τους.......μονο οσοι τους μοιαζουν.σχολιαζουν τους παντες κ τα παντα.ακομη κ τους περαστικους στον δρομο. μπροστα σε ολους το παιζουν υποδειγματικοι,ευχαριστοι. αλλα στα παιδικα κ εφηβικα μ χρονια ηταν μια μιζερια μες στο σπιτι. τωρα αντιμετωπιζει η αδερφη μ ενα προβλ με την δουλεια της κ εχει συνεχως νευρα κ ειναι κ την στηριζουν.με ξεχασανε εμενα, θεωρουν πως εγινα καλα! 

ξεσπαω οπου βρω......θελω παλι προσοχη δν την αντεχω την μοναξια. φοβαμαι μηπως ειμαι εγω αυτη που θελω να με οριζουν.μηπως μονη μ δεν ξερω!!!!!!!τρωω πολυ μερικες φορες, νιωθω καλα, κ μετα \'\'τα βγαζω\'\'. αν ειναι αλλοι σπιτι κανω πως κανω μπανιο κ \'\'τα βγαζω\'\' στο σιφονι ενω λουζομαι. τρωγοντας ειμαι μονο εγω κ το φαγητο, μολις τελειωσει, μενω παλι εγω κ το αδειο περιτιλιγμα της σοκολατας..........

τι ειναι σωστο κ τι οχι? προσπαθουσα πολυ να το καταλαβω. θεωρουσα πως ειναι σωστο να αφησω εναν ξενο να με παει σπιτι μ απο ενα παρτι...αλλο το τι επαθα μετα.ισως να εφταιγα εγω, εγω να το προκαλεσα.

ωρες ωρες φαντασιωνομαι οτι κανω κακο σε καποιον, ειναι μονο μια φαντασιωση που ο γιατρος μ λεει οταν την εχω, καλυτερα να τρωω η να ζωγραφιζω.γιατι τι φοβαται? οτι μπορει να χτυπισω η να σκοτωσω καποιον? αμα το πιστευε θα με ειχαν κλησει ηδη στην κλινικη.

πως θα το βρω, πως θα βρω τι ειναι καλο κ τι κακο. εγω τι ειμαι? ημουν χοντρο μικρο κοριτσακι, εγινα ανορεξικη στα 23 μου, κανονικη κ βουλιμικη στα 24, νυμφομανης στα 18 μου.......γιατι ολα σε μενα?κ γιατι να νομιζουν οι γονεις μ πως λεω μ...κιες κ πως θελω να δημιουργω προβληματα εκει που δεν υπαρχουν?μπερδευομαι...τελι κα τι συμβαινει.εχω προβλημα η οχι?ειμαι καλη η κακια?

----------


## soft

το να βλαψεις καποιον αυτο σημαινει θυμο ,για μενα για προσοχη ακριβως γιατι δεν μας , σε ,υπολογισαν 


\"τι ειναι σωστο κ τι οχι? προσπαθουσα πολυ να το καταλαβω. θεωρουσα πως ειναι σωστο να αφησω εναν ξενο να με παει σπιτι μ απο ενα παρτι...αλλο το τι επαθα μετα.ισως να εφταιγα εγω, εγω να το προκαλεσα.\"

ακου καλη μου δεν εφταιγες ,οσο το σκεφτεσαι ετσι,παντα θα σε βασανιζει το τι επρεπε και τι δεν επρεπε
το να ριχνεις τετοιο βαρος πανω σου,του φταιω για αυτο που επαθα μονο καλο δεν σου κανει,δεν υπαρχει σωστο σε αυτο, μονο πονος υπαρχει και ενοχες,και ντροπη,και αυτα πρεπει να τα πεταξεις
ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ απο πανω σου ,καπως ετσι αισθανομουν και γω,και ειχα παρει ολο το φταιξιμο πανω μου,εγω το προκαλεσα εγω εφταιγα,γιατι του ειπα αυτο,γιατι του ειπα εκεινο,γιατι φορεσα αυτο ,γιατι,γιατι,γιατι??? και πολλα αλλα γιατι ,ξερω οτι καταλαβαινεις,μην μπω σε αναλυση ?????

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Γιατί βγάζεις τόσο μίσος? Μήπως ψάχνεις την προσοχή που δεν πήρες ποτέ από τους δικούς σου?
κόβεσαι, ματώνεις, δαγκώνεις........πολύ αίμα. Γιατί?

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> Γιατί βγάζεις τόσο μίσος? Μήπως ψάχνεις την προσοχή που δεν πήρες ποτέ από τους δικούς σου?
> κόβεσαι, ματώνεις, δαγκώνεις........πολύ αίμα. Γιατί?


 giati θεοφανια αν δεν το καταλαβες ειλικρινα 
εκτος των αλλων ,επεσε θυμα βιασμου

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> Γιατί βγάζεις τόσο μίσος? Μήπως ψάχνεις την προσοχή που δεν πήρες ποτέ από τους δικούς σου?
> κόβεσαι, ματώνεις, δαγκώνεις........πολύ αίμα. Γιατί?
> ...


Εννεοειται πως δεν το καταλαβα, ή μαλλον δεν διαβασα καλα.
Επεσε θυμα βιασμου μεσα στην οικογενεια?

----------


## soft

βρε συ ξαναδιαβασε λιγο 
oso αναφορα το γεγονος ,εμενα λιγο με ενδιαφερει απο που και πως ,το αποτελεσμα και τα συναισθηματα ειναι τα ιδια,απο οπου και αν προηλθαν

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by soft_
> βρε συ ξαναδιαβασε λιγο 
> oso αναφορα το γεγονος ,εμενα λιγο με ενδιαφερει απο που και πως ,το αποτελεσμα και τα συναισθηματα ειναι τα ιδια,απο οπου και αν προηλθαν


βρε συ, ξαναδιάβασα.
Φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς πως τη βίασαν μετά το πάρτι, αλλά εγω άλλο ρώτησα.

----------


## soft

εμενα ρωτας ?? η την me_vs_myself ??
γιατι εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τωρα :)
den einai δικο μου το θεμα καλη μου της κοπελας ειναι


me_vs_myself 
αν θελεις kai μπορεις εσυ μπορουμε και μεις,μιλα μας,πες οτι θες ,οτι σου ερθει :))
θα ειμαστε εδω να ακουσουμε :)

----------


## elis

αν καταλαβα καλα παλευεισ να καταλαβεισ γιατι δεν εισαι οπωσ οι αλλοι και γω το ειχα αυτο μαζι με νευρα σε μικροτερο βαθμο απο τον δικο σου τα χαπια σου δειχνουν ενα δρομο για το πωσ λειτουργουν οι υπολοιποι γι αυτο οταν τα παιρνεισ οι γονεισ λενε οτι εισαι καλα αλλα αλλαζουν την λειτουργια σου γι αυτο λεσ εσυ πωσ δεν εισαι καλα δεν αλλαζουν το χαρακτηρα σου μολισ τα κοψεισ θα επανελθεισ απλα σου δειχνουν ενα διαφορετικο τροπο να φερεσαι να εισαι καλη υπομονετικη οπωσ ολοι οι υπολοιποι γιατι δεν το παιρνεισ ωσ μαθημα για να αλλαξεισ ολο σου το χαρακτηρα γιατι ειναι προφανεσ πωσ αν ειχαμε ολοι το δικο σου χαρακτηρα με το παραμικρο θα σφαζομασταν πραγμα που οδηγει σε ατοπο ετσι καταλαβαινεισ με τη λογικη τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθοσ γενικευοντασ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by soft_
> giati θεοφανια αν δεν το καταλαβες ειλικρινα 
> εκτος των αλλων ,επεσε θυμα βιασμου


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μίσος επειδή την βιάσανε, το μίσος το είχε από μικρή..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

soft.......εισαι κ εσυ θυμα??????οποτε ξερεις ε?!ξερεις!!!ναι ειμαι!ημουνα μικρη. νιωθω πως φταιω. με διωξαν απο την δουλεια σημερα............χωρις λογο. χωρις κατι.η ηλιθια η διευθηντρια...την μισω. ολοι με αγαπουσαν. ολοι. παλευω..........παλευω ολη μ την ζωη. αλλα δν ξερω τι να κανω τι να σκεφτω πως να επιβιωσω πια

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ολοι με αγαπουσαν. ολοι.


Τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι δεν σε αγαπανε πια??? 

:)

----------


## claire

διάβασε για τον van gogh , κι αυτός έιχε διαταραχές, αλλά κοίτα τι έφτιαχνε ο άνθρωπας!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:VanGogh-starry_night_ballance1.jpg

σχετικά με το καλό και το κακό που ρωτάς, δεν είναι απόλυτες έννοιες. πάντα παίρνεις υπόψη σου και τι θα ενοχλούσε τους γύρω. πχ το να χτυπάς κάποιον, τον κάνει να πονάει, άρα δεν είναι και τόσο καλό να το κάνεις.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by claire_
> διάβασε για τον van gogh , κι αυτός έιχε διαταραχές, αλλά κοίτα τι έφτιαχνε ο άνθρωπας!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:VanGogh-starry_night_ballance1.jpg
> 
> σχετικά με το καλό και το κακό που ρωτάς, δεν είναι απόλυτες έννοιες. πάντα παίρνεις υπόψη σου και τι θα ενοχλούσε τους γύρω. πχ το να χτυπάς κάποιον, τον κάνει να πονάει, άρα δεν είναι και τόσο καλό να το κάνεις.


 Απο τους αγαπημενους μου,απιστευτος,οι τελευταιες ερευνες ,επασχε απο κροταφικη επιληψια



\"σχετικά με το καλό και το κακό που ρωτάς, δεν είναι απόλυτες έννοιες. πάντα παίρνεις υπόψη σου και τι θα ενοχλούσε τους γύρω. πχ το να χτυπάς κάποιον, τον κάνει να πονάει, άρα δεν είναι και τόσο καλό να το κάνεις¨\"

Απο πλευρας μου δεν το πηρα οτι,θα βγει εξω και θα αρχισει να χτυπαει οποιον βρει μπροστα της,εχει να κανει με αλλα ,οργη και θυμο για αρχη,και δεν ειδα να τον βγαζει εκτος απο τον εαυτοτης προσωπικα, πουθενα αλλου
Για μενα απολυτα κατανοητο :)

----------


## arktos

Originally posted by me_vs_myself


λεω πως δν ειμαι καλα κ οι γονεις μ λενε πως ειμαι καλα!ελεγα πως ημουνα καλα κ οι γονεις μ ελεγαν πως δεν ειμαι καλα να παω στον γιατρο.......ημουνα ζορικο παιδι, εβριζα δαγκωνα,εσκιζα,εβριζα,εμπλ κα σε καυγαδες, επιχειρηματολογουσα,εβγαι ε παντα το δικο μου, ειχα ισχυρο χαρακτηρα,επιρροη, εξυπναδα!!!!κ τωρα τι? τα φαρμακα με εχουν κανει αρνακι κ μ επιτρεπουν να υποτροπιαζω μια στο τοσο!!!!!!!! εβλεπα δυνατο φως κ με επιανε πανικος κ νευρα! καποιος υψωνε τον ηχο της φωνης του κ μ ερχοταν να του χιμηξω. γριλιζα απο τσαντιλα κ δακγωνα τα χερια μου.ετσι ημουν παντα,ετσι με θυμαμαι. και τωρα τι?τωρα ειμαι ενα αβουλο αρνακι που με χαιδευουν μεχρι κ στο κεφαλι!!!μου τσιμπανε στο μαγουλο κ χαμογελαω! κ λεω εγω δν ειμαι ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ήσουν ένα αγρίμι.
θέλεις να ξαναγίνεις.
νομίζεις πως θα σε δεχτούν οι άνθρωποι?

από την άλλη αν δεν θέλεις, δεν θα είσαι ένα άβουλο αρνάκι.
δεν θα επιτρέπεις να σου τσιμπάνε το μάγουλο και ούτε θα χαμογελάς με αυτό.
για δοκίμασε.:)

----------


## soft

\' τωρα τι? τα φαρμακα με εχουν κανει αρνακι\'

κανενα φαρμακο δεν μας κανει αρνακια.Η κουραση για λιγο μπορει, για μια μικρη ανασα.Και η λοβοτομη μονιμα

αν μπορουσαν να κλωνοποιησουν,εναν homo sapiens,ειχα ολα τα κυτταρα και τα DNA
θα ηταν πολυ χαρουμενοι ολοι οι επιστημονες μαζι μου :))


Αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι μονιμο οταν το δουλευεις :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν μ ακουγεται κακη η ιδεα να βγω να χτυπισω κοσμο...........ολη μερα φαντασιωνομαι οτι χτυπαω το αφεντικο μ.μεχρι κ τις ανατριχιαστικες λεπτομερειες..........οσο σκεφτομαι πως μ μιλησε, κ το χωρις λογο να με πεταξει....φουντωνω!!!!!!!!!!θελ ω τοσο μα τοσο να κανω κακο!!!!!!φοβαμαι μν θολωσω. τοτε δν νιωθω.....δυστηχως εγω δν ειμαι σαν τον βαν κονγκ ουτε σαν τον αινσταιν ουτε σαν κανεναν. να δεχτω πως ειμαι ενα απλο ανθρωπακι. οιτοπαθεια ε...ειναι η ωρα δυσκολη. δν μπορω να κοιμηθω.....θελω να τραβιξω τα μαλλια μ να γδαρθω,ουτε π ξερω.απλα ισως να φυγω.να παω καπου μονη μ.για 1 μηνα,1 χρονο

----------


## aeolus74

“γιατι να νομιζουν οι γονεις μ πως λεω μ...κιες κ πως θελω να δημιουργω προβληματα εκει που δεν υπαρχουν?”

Η κριτική των γονιών σου σε απασχολεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό ίσως επειδή δεν αισθάνθηκες ποτέ αποδεκτή από αυτούς. 
Όμως για σκέψου… πόσο αποδεκτό μπορεί να είναι αυτό που δεν κατανοούμε? 
Όταν δεν κατανοούμε κάτι τότε νιώθουμε ανασφάλεια γιατί… πώς να διαχειριστεί κάποιος το ακατανόητο?
Έτσι λοιπόν αντί να προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε (ο δύσκολος δρόμος, θέλει δουλεια!) προσπαθούμε να κρύψουμε την άγνοιά μας πίσω από χαρακτηρισμούς (ο εύκολος δρόμος) όπως περίεργο, παράξενο, διεστραμμένο κτλ.

Στον κόσμο των αδαών είσαι περίεργη και προκαλείς φόβο τον οποίο εισπράττεις, στον κόσμο των φιλοσόφων είσαι ιδιαίτερη. 
Εσύ διάλεξε τον κόσμο στον οποίο θέλεις να ζεις.

Όσον αφορά το καλό και το κακό (τεράστιο φιλοσοφικό ζήτημα) , θα ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι κατ’ εμέ δεν υπάρχει ούτε καλό ούτε κακό. Υπάρχει μόνο αυτό που επιθυμούμε και αυτό που είμαστε. 

Και αυτό ακριβώς καλούμαστε να κάνουμε, να απολαύσουμε αυτό που είμαστε και όχι να προσπαθήσουμε να το αλλάξουμε γιατί … έτσι μας είπαν αυτοί που δεν κατανοούν.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

που επιθυμω να ειμαι............προτιμω να με φοβουνται.προτιμω να με τρεμουνε.προτιμω.απ το να με βλεπουν σαν μικρο γατακι.

----------


## elis

γιατι δεν αρχιζεισ πολεμικεσ τεχνεσ μπορεισ να σαπιζεισ κοσμο οταν εχεισ νευρα χωρισ να σου λεει κανενασ τιποτα μπορεισ να κατεβαινεισ σε αγωνεσ αρκει να δερνεισ με τουσ κανονεσ ειναι το μονο πραγμα που μπορω να σκεφτω που θα σε κανει να διοχετευσεισ αυτη σου την ενεργεια και πιστεψε με θα χαλιναγωγισεισ τα ενστικτα σου εισαι ιδανικη παντωσ και σου το μονο που θελει το αθλημα ειναι αν φασ μια να την ανταποδωσεισ οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεισ εκει να δεισ ποσο θα σε φοβαται ο αλλοσ και θα παιρνεισ και μεταλια γι αυτο βεβαια υπαρχει ο κινδυνοσ να φασ ξυλο και να στρωσεισ οπωσ επισησ να γινεισ ακομα χειροτερη αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μαθεισ τι σημαινει χτυπαω και πωσ ποναει οταν την τρωσ αυτο που τωρα νευριαζεισ και σου βγαινει σε αυτοκαταστροφη θα εχει ουσια θα βαρασ ενα ξυλο να σκληρηνουν οι κομποι απο τισ γροθιεσ σου για να μην πονασ οταν βαρασ παλι θα ματωνεισ αλλα θα αθλησε εν ολιγοισ αυτο το οποιο θεωρεισ τρελλο μειονεκτημα μπορεισ να το μεταμορφωσεισ σε πλεονεκτημα μπορει η ιδεα μου να ακουγεται λιγο τρελλη αλλα αν εισαι νεα ειναι εφαρμοσιμη να μη σου πω οτι αν εισαι και σχετικα ομορφη μπορεισ να δουλεψεισ μεχρι και πορτα σε κλαμπ απο τη σχολη ο δασκαλοσ απο τη σχολη ολο και καποιο γνωστο θα εχει θα βγαζεισ και καλο μεροκαματο

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkRrTeZ9Xt4

μ αρεσουν τα γατακια, την ανεξαρτησια τους την θαυμαζω :)

----------


## elis

ωραιο το βιντεο μηπωσ ειναι λιγο ασχετο με το θεμα η περιεχει κανενα κρυφο μυνημα που δεν εχω καταλαβει;

----------


## soft

χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε,το ποσο ασχετο ειναι,εχει να κανει με πολλα ασχετα που ποσταρουν :)

νομιζω ομως οτι καποιος οι καποιο το καταλαβαν :) απλα

ξεχασα να πω καληνυχτα

----------


## keep_walking

Και εγω εχασα την δουλεια μου γιατι εληξε η συμβαση...παμε για αλλα μη μασας.

Η επομενη δουλεια μπορει να ειναι τοσο καλη που να λες γιατι εχανα τον χρονο μου με την προηγουμενη.

Φυσικα καταλαβαινω οτι να σε απολυσουν δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο , αλλα ειναι κατι που εγινε και παει , καλα κανεις και το συζητας.




> γιατι δεν αρχιζεισ πολεμικεσ τεχνεσ μπορεισ να σαπιζεισ κοσμο οταν εχεισ νευρα χωρισ να σου λεει κανενασ τιποτα μπορεισ να κατεβαινεισ σε αγωνεσ αρκει να δερνεισ με τουσ κανονεσ ειναι το μονο πραγμα που μπορω να σκεφτω που θα σε κανει να διοχετευσεισ αυτη σου την ενεργεια και πιστεψε με θα χαλιναγωγισεισ τα ενστικτα σου εισαι ιδανικη παντωσ και σου το μονο που θελει το αθλημα ειναι αν φασ μια να την ανταποδωσεισ οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεισ εκει να δεισ ποσο θα σε φοβαται ο αλλοσ και θα παιρνεισ και μεταλια γι αυτο βεβαια υπαρχει ο κινδυνοσ να φασ ξυλο και να στρωσεισ οπωσ επισησ να γινεισ ακομα χειροτερη αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μαθεισ τι σημαινει χτυπαω και πωσ ποναει οταν την τρωσ αυτο που τωρα νευριαζεισ και σου βγαινει σε αυτοκαταστροφη θα εχει ουσια θα βαρασ ενα ξυλο να σκληρηνουν οι κομποι απο τισ γροθιεσ σου για να μην πονασ οταν βαρασ παλι θα ματωνεισ αλλα θα αθλησε εν ολιγοισ αυτο το οποιο θεωρεισ τρελλο μειονεκτημα μπορεισ να το μεταμορφωσεισ σε πλεονεκτημα μπορει η ιδεα μου να ακουγεται λιγο τρελλη αλλα αν εισαι νεα ειναι εφαρμοσιμη να μη σου πω οτι αν εισαι και σχετικα ομορφη μπορεισ να δουλεψεισ μεχρι και πορτα σε κλαμπ απο τη σχολη ο δασκαλοσ απο τη σχολη ολο και καποιο γνωστο θα εχει θα βγαζεισ και καλο μεροκαματο


Δεν θα ελεγα να κανει τοσο μεγαλη αλλαγη στην καριερα.
Σιγα μην μου πει ο αλλος οτι ξερει πολεμικες τεχνες και τον φοβηθω λολ.
Εννοω οτι για αθληση καλο ειναι , σαν σπορ καλο ειναι και ισως να μη φοβασαι να κυκλοφορεις 
μονος σε κακοφημες μεριες αλλα η μεγαλη αλλαγη ειναι εν των εσω γιατι μπορει ο αλλος να εχει 10 νταν αλλα
να τις \"τρωει\" απο ολους στην καθημερινοτητα ασχετα αν μπορουσε να τους σαπισει στο ξυλο.
Παραδειγμα οσοι ειναι \"ντουλαπες\" να τα καταφερνουν καλυτερα απο τους αλλους γιατι εχουν σωματικη ρωμη?
Δεν ισχυει αυτο. 
Βεβαια δεν αποριπτω την ιδεα σου , απλως νομιζω οτι περαν απο σπορ δεν δινει το ζητουμενο.
Εμενα μου αρεσει το μπιλιαρδο παρεπιμπτοντως:)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by pad_
> γιατι δεν αρχιζεισ πολεμικεσ τεχνεσ μπορεισ να σαπιζεισ κοσμο οταν εχεισ νευρα χωρισ να σου λεει κανενασ τιποτα μπορεισ να κατεβαινεισ σε αγωνεσ αρκει να δερνεισ με τουσ κανονεσ ειναι το μονο πραγμα που μπορω να σκεφτω που θα σε κανει να διοχετευσεισ αυτη σου την ενεργεια και πιστεψε με θα χαλιναγωγισεισ τα ενστικτα σου εισαι ιδανικη παντωσ και σου το μονο που θελει το αθλημα ειναι αν φασ μια να την ανταποδωσεισ οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεισ εκει να δεισ ποσο θα σε φοβαται ο αλλοσ και θα παιρνεισ και μεταλια γι αυτο βεβαια υπαρχει ο κινδυνοσ να φασ ξυλο και να στρωσεισ οπωσ επισησ να γινεισ ακομα χειροτερη αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μαθεισ τι σημαινει χτυπαω και πωσ ποναει οταν την τρωσ αυτο που τωρα νευριαζεισ και σου βγαινει σε αυτοκαταστροφη θα εχει ουσια θα βαρασ ενα ξυλο να σκληρηνουν οι κομποι απο τισ γροθιεσ σου για να μην πονασ οταν βαρασ παλι θα ματωνεισ αλλα θα αθλησε εν ολιγοισ αυτο το οποιο θεωρεισ τρελλο μειονεκτημα μπορεισ να το μεταμορφωσεισ σε πλεονεκτημα μπορει η ιδεα μου να ακουγεται λιγο τρελλη αλλα αν εισαι νεα ειναι εφαρμοσιμη να μη σου πω οτι αν εισαι και σχετικα ομορφη μπορεισ να δουλεψεισ μεχρι και πορτα σε κλαμπ απο τη σχολη ο δασκαλοσ απο τη σχολη ολο και καποιο γνωστο θα εχει θα βγαζεισ και καλο μεροκαματο


Εγώ συμφωνώ να ξεκινήσει πολεμική τέχνη αλλά αν υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να γίνει χειρότερη; Τότε νομίζω όχι.

----------


## elis

για χειροτερη δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα θα μαθει τι μπορει να κανει και τι οχι αν δηλαδη αυτα τα νευρα μπορουν να μετουσιουθουν σε κατι η απλα ειναι μονο νευρα και αυτοκαταστροφη θα αναγκαστει να το δει αυτο το πραγμα η θα γινει πολυ καλη η εστω μετρια μαχητησ και θα νικαει στουσ αγωνεσ(βεβαια μπορει και να τουσ πλακωνει ολουσ με το παραμικρο) η θα μαζευτει και θα καταλαβει οτι ειναι μονο νευρα και κατι πρεπει να κανει γι αυτο να παρει δηλαδη τα χαπια τησ σιγουρα παντωσ ειναι θα μαθει καλυτερα τον εαυτο τησ μεσα απο αυτο. ποσο χρονων εισαι me_vs_myself ;κιλα;

----------


## Alobar

Έτσι για την κουβέντα, ένα αρθράκι βοηθητικό. Οι άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με Π.Τ., σπάνια χρησιμοποιούν την τέχνη τους για να κάνουν \'κακό\' στους άλλους. Είναι κυρίως ένας \'εσωτερικός πόλεμος\' με τον εαυτό τους προκειμένουν να έρθουν σε ισορροπία με το μέσα τους και να μάθουν να χειρίζονται την ενέργειά τους με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο... :) ...

\'... Συνήθως όταν κάποιος ακούει για Πολεμικές Τέχνες, φαντάζεται τεχνικές για να μπορείς να αμύνεσαι ή και να προκαλείς ακόμα κάποιον να παλέψει μαζί σου. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως αυτός που φαντάζεται κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει και πολύ άδικο γιατί λίγο ως πολύ και κυρίως μέσα από τα ΜΜΕ καθώς και από τους \"ψευτοδασκάλους\" του χώρου των Π.Τ., αυτή η αντίληψη έχει επικρατήσει.

Ωστόσο υπάρχει πραγματικά μία μεγάλη Φιλοσοφική Ιστορία που διέπει τις Πολεμικές Τέχνες οι οποίες, αφού έπαψαν με την πάροδο των χρόνων να είναι τόσο απαραίτητες, έγιναν \"μονοπάτια Αυτογνωσίας και Σοφίας\" για όσους ασχολούνταν σοβαρά με αυτές. Χαρακτηριστικές είναι οι καταλήξεις στα ονόματα των διαφόρων συστημάτων Π.Τ. που εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες έχουν μετατραπεί: σε DO από ΖUTSU (όσον αφορά κάποια Ιαπωνικά συστήματα Π.Τ.) ή σε ΤΑΟ (όσον αφορά κάποια Κινέζικα) κ.λ.π., δηλαδή από \"Τέχνη\" σε \"Δρόμο\", δηλώνοντας έτσι τη σημασία τους σα τρόπους ζωής και διαμόρφωσης χαρακτήρων και Ψυχών.

Μέσα από ένα σύστημα, ή δρόμο καλύτερα Π.Τ., έχει κάποιος τη δυνατότητα να έρθει αντιμέτωπος με τους φόβους του, τις ανασφάλειες του, τους κόμπους του, και τα ελαττώματά του. Η όλη προσπάθεια \"αναγνώρισης και αντιμετώπισης των παραπάνω εχθρών\" είναι που οδηγεί τον άνθρωπο τελικά σε μία Πνευματική κορύφωση. Όμως υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να μην ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τίποτα απ\'όλα αυτά, και μάλιστα το χειρότερο είναι \"ν\'αναγνωρίσει τους εχθρούς σα φίλους\". Έτσι νομίζει πως το να τονίσει κανείς τον εγωισμό του ή να ασχολείται με τις ικανότητες του σώματος αντί της Ψυχής, σημαίνει δύναμη και αξιοσύνη.

Τελικά βλέπουμε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν κερδίσει τίποτα απ\'όλη αυτή την πορεία και άλλους που ποτέ τους δε γνώρισαν αυτό το δρόμο να επιδεικνύουν στοιχεία όπως το Ήθος, η Ανδρεία, το Σθένος, η Τιμή, η Αξιοπρέπεια, η Εντιμότητα, η Ταπεινοφροσύνη και τόσα άλλα που οι Π.Τ. πραγματικά διδάσκουν. Αυτοί οι τελευταίοι είναι οι μικροί Φιλόσοφοι της Ζωής, \"βιοπαλαιστές\" συνήθως, που μπορούν και διακρίνουν μέσα στην καθημερινότητα τη μαγεία της Γνώσης και της Αυτοπραγμάτωσης, στο βαθμό που μπορούν και καταλαβαίνουν.

Οι μεγάλοι Δάσκαλοι των Π.Τ. του παρελθόντος κατάφεραν να συστηματοποιήσουν τη μέθοδο για να προσεγγίσει κανείς τη Γνώση, μεταλλάσσοντας τις Π.Τ. σε \"Πολεμικούς Δρόμους\", όπως προαναφέρθηκε, βοηθώντας τους ανθρώπους να γίνουν \"Εσωτερικοί Πολεμιστές\" των παθών τους, των λαθών τους και της μικροπρέπειάς τους. Μέσα δε από την πληθώρα των συστημάτων Π.Τ., είναι που μπορεί κανείς να βρει πιο συγκεκριμένα το \"δρόμο\" που του ταιριάζει, ανάλογα με την ιδιοσυγκρασία του και το χαρακτήρα του.



Τα δε αποτελέσματα της πορείας του μέσα από μία Π.Τ. θα πρέπει να είναι πρακτικά και να φαίνονται στον τρόπο που ζει, σε καθημερινή και μόνιμη βάση, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο βέβαια.

Για παράδειγμα λοιπόν, ένας καλός Καρατέκα όταν θα βρεθεί σε μία συνέντευξη για πρόσληψη εργασίας θα πρέπει με ευθύ, κάθετο και άμεσο τρόπο να πείσει τον εργοδότη για την εντιμότητα, το ήθος και την ικανότητά του να φέρνει εις πέρας την εργασία που σκέφτονται να του αναθέσουν, ακόμα και αν οι σπουδές του δε σχετίζονται με το εν λόγω αντικείμενο εργασίας. Ενώ για παράδειγμα ένας καλός μαθητής του Ζίου Ζίτσου θα πρέπει να του παρουσιάσει μία τέτοιου είδους επιχειρηματολογία ώστε να αποκλείει κάθε πιθανότητα απόρριψής του από τον εργοδότη, σαν να εκτελεί μία στραγγαλιστική λαβή. 

Όλα αυτά βέβαια, και πολλά άλλα, θα πρέπει να γίνονται μέσα σε ηθικά πλαίσια και με επίγνωση των αποτελεσμάτων δράσης τους.

Έτσι φίλε εσύ που ασχολείσαι με τις Π.Τ., θαυμάζεις, ή σκέφτεσαι να ασχοληθείς, προσπάθησε να μη μένεις στην επιφάνεια των πραγμάτων αλλά προχώρησε βαθιά, όσο πιο βαθιά μπορείς, να κάνεις αυτά που σου λένε και όχι αυτά που κάνουν οι δήθεν δάσκαλοι, και αν ακόμα βρεις ένα μεγάλο Δάσκαλο, να ξέρεις πως εκτός από την Αφοσίωση στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα, η μεγαλύτερη χαρά του θα είναι να σε βλέπει να Ερευνάς - \"προς τα μέσα και προς τα έξω ταυτόχρονα\", ενώ παράλληλα να Υπηρετείς τα Ιδανικά που πιστεύεις όσον αφορά τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους.

Η πραγματική Μαθητεία σ\'ένα σύστημα Π.Τ. μπορεί ν\'αλλάξει βαθιά τη ζωή κάποιου ανθρώπου, αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Είναι στο χέρι του καθενός να ακολουθήσει \"το δρόμο της Αρετής\" ή \"το δρόμο της Κακίας και αδιαφορίας\"...\'

Απ\' το www.esoterica.gr

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Γειά σας, είμαι νέα στο site. Είμαι Ψυχολόγος κ μου σύστησε το site ένας θεραπευόμενος μου. 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε σκεφθεί ή αν το έχετε ήδη συζητήσει, αλλά νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι πιο βαθύ... να βρεθεί η αιτία του θυμού.. 

Οτι και να κάνεις, πολεμικές τέχνες, τεχνικές χαλάρωσης ή/κ διάφορα άλλα, θα πρέπει να βρεις την προταρχική αιτία, αλλιώς αυτό που θα καταφέρνεις ια είναι μόνο να καλύπτεις για λίγο καιρό τον θυμό σου κ μετά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα εμφανίζεται κάτι ανάλογα ή κ όχι ανάλογο θα είσαι ακόμα πιο θυμωμένη, θα θες περισσότερη οργή να βγάλεις.

Η συμβουλή μου είναι να κοιτάξεις κ αυτή την πλευρά... 

φιλικά κ με σεβασμό Μίνα (Ψυχολόγος)

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Η αλλαγή πρέπει να έρχεται πρώτα από μέσα μας κ στη συνέχεια ότι αλλαγές κάνουμε, εμφάνιση, εργασία, τόπο διαμονής, κλπ θα βοηθήσουν προσθετικά.

Αν δεν αισθάνεσαι ηρεμία εσωτερικά, τα υπόλοιπα δεν θα σου την προσφέρουν, είναι πυροσβεστικές λύσεις. Είναι ανάλογο με την προσπάθεια να χάσει βάρος κάποιος που είναι υπέρβαρος (πραγματικά!), αν δεν αντιμετωπίσει από που προέρχεται η ανάγκη για την τροφή δεν πρόκυται να ακολουθήσει κ να ολοκληρώση μια δίαιτα.

Αν επίσης όλες αυτές οι τάσεις για θυμό ξεφεύγουν τότε επιβάλεται να κάνουμε θεραπεία. Υπάρχουν σήμερα τόσες διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις κ διαφορετικές τεχνικές που μπορείς να βρεις αυτή που σου ταιρίαζει αρκεί να αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο να ψάξεις.

Μην απορρίπτεται την ψυχοθεραπεία από φόβο για αυτό που νομίζεται ότι οι άλλοι ή κ εσείς οι ίδιοι μπορεί να σκεφθούν, βοηθήστε τον εαυτό σας με τον σωστό τρόπο.

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Μίλησα στον πλυθυντικό γενικά γιατί μπορεί να έχει κ κάποιος άλλος την ίδια άποψη.

Πάντα ερχόμαστε κ θα ερχόμαστε σε επαφή με πολύ κόσμο κ σίγουρα θα επηρεαζόμαστε από τους γύρω μας κ εγώ επηρεάζομαι σε πρώτο επίπεδο μερικές φορές. Νομίζω ότι το σημαντικό είναι να μπορείς στην συνέχεια να διαχειριστείς αυτά που ακούς. Να αναλύσεις κ να καταλήξεις σε αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό για τον εαυτό σου, γιατί κανείς δεν γνωρίζει πιο καλά από σένα τον εαυτό σου. 

Η Ψυχοθεραπεία δυστυχώς είναι παρεξηγημένη στην Ελλάδα από εμάς τους ψυχολόγους πρώτα από όλους. Αν είναι να απαντήσω προσωπικά στην ερώτησή σου για τον αριθμό των συνεδριών θα σου πω ότι η προσέγγιση η δική μου ονομάζεται Γνωσιακή Αναλυτική κ έχει συγκεκριμμένο αριθμό συνεδριών 16 - 20. Βέβαια αν κάποιος έχειμια σοβαρή ψυχοπαθολογία όπου χρειάζεται κ την παρέμβαση Ψυχιάτρου ίσως να μην φτάσουν αυτές οι συνεδρίες. Βασική προυπόθεση όλων είναι η προθυμία του θεραπευόμενου να ακολουθήσει αυτά που θα του πει ο θεραπευτής του. Ο Ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τον άλλο, είναι εκεί ως συνοδοιπόρος, να τον \"Ψυχοεκπαιδεύση\", για να μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει στο μέλλον μόνος του στις δυσκολίες. Αυτής της σχολής κ άποψεις είμαι εγώ. Αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα για την συγκεκριμμένη προσέγγιση δες αυτό: http://psychologia-psychotherapia.blogspot.com/

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειμαι 1.67 και ειμαι πλεον 55 κιλα. ημουνα 80 πριν 4 χρονια, κ ημουνα 45 πριν 1 χρονο. στα 14 με βιασανε. στα 15 ενας συμμαθητης μ μ επιασε τον κωλο κ του μαυρισα το ματι.δεν το σκεφτικα.απλα το κανα.απλα μ βγαινει, να χτυπαω κοσμο. ανεβαινω σκαλες κ βλεπω τους μπροστινους μ μια ακατανικητη ελξη να τους πεταξω κατω. να γινω θρασυς κ αγενεις.να γινω κατι που πιστευω πως ειμαι. εκανα κ ψυχοθεραπεια, ο γιατρος μ εβαζε λογια για τον πατερα μ,με αποτελεσμα να γυρναω σπιτι κ να τον μισω!ενω σκιζεται για μενα,αλλο αν εκανε σφαλματα σαν γονιος στο παρελθον.

οταν εχεις να κανεις με ασθενη με οργη, δεν του βαζεις κ αλλους ψυλλους στα αυτια. ασημινα εσυ που εισαι ειδηκη τι λες?

τωρα οσο για την δουλεια, με διωξαν χωρις λογο.ημουν γραμματεας σε ναυτιλιακη.ειπε αυτη (η διευθυντρια) πως ξεχασα να πω στην καθαριστρια να καθαρισει τις δαχτυλιες στισ πορτες κ δν αγπρασα σκουπακια για την χεστρα.δικαιολογιες. ισως να εκανε περικοπες.δεν κατεβικε ΚΑΝ να με δει. φαντασιωνομαι τοσο να επαιρνα 1 ροπαλο κ να κανα λιμπα το γραφειο.

ανασφαλης....πολυ ανασφαλης!!!!!!!!!!! εχω παει με πολλους αντρες, μεχρι πριν 3 χρονια νομιζα πως ηθελαν να πανε μαζι μ γτ ειμαι ξεχωριστη.μεγαλωνοντας συνηδιτοποιησα πως οι περισσοτεροι κ ενα ταπερ με μια τρυπα αν τους εδινες θα το πηδαγανε.

εχω παει κ με γυναικες.

εχω υπαρξει, ναι,εχω υπαρξει ανασφαλης τσουλα.ηθελα επιβεβαιωση.μερικες φορες το κανα μονο κ μονο επειδη ηθελα να μαι \'\'καλη\'\' με τον αλλον.

εχω κανει διαφορα ασχημα. αλλα περιεργως αυτο αντι να διωχνει κοσμο εχω πολλους στα ποδια μου. ενας φιλος μ λεει οτι ειμαι ερωτευσιμη.ανωμαλια. βριζω,δν εχω τροπους, εχω ψυχολογικα, κ παρ ολα αυτα τραβαω τον κοσμο γυρω μου......με αγαπανε. γιατι? 

θελω να φυγω...............που να παω?με ποιον?ποιος θα ρθει μαζι μου??

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ_
> 
> Αυτής της σχολής κ άποψεις είμαι εγώ. Αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα για την συγκεκριμμένη προσέγγιση δες αυτό: http://psychologia-psychotherapia.blogspot.com/


Λίγο άκομψος τρόπος για να ψαρέψεις πελάτες αγαπητή Ασημίνα, δεν συμφωνείς?
Έχουμε και άλλους ψυχολόγους εδώ μέσα, αλλά κανείς δεν μας έδωσε τα στοιχεία του.
Νομίζω πως ο αντμιν πρέπει να ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ.

----------


## marian_m

gr8r νομίζω ότι έχεις παρεξηγήσει τον ρόλο ενός ψυχοθεραπευτή.
Δεν είναι αυτός που θα μας λύσει τα προβλήματα, είναι αυτός που θα μας βοηθήσει να γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας, τις αδυναμίες αλλά και τις δυνατότητες μας, έτσι ώστε να μπορουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τη ζωή και τις όποιες δυσκολίες της ευκολότερα.
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, είναι αυτός που θα μας βοηθήσει να αποδεχτούμε και ν\'αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας, κάτι που μάλλον δεν κατάφεραν να κάνουν αυτοί που θα έπρεπε. Για τους γονείς μας μιλάω.
Δεν υπάρχουν λοιπόν εύκολες συνταγές, έχω αυτό άρα χρειάζονται τόσες συνεδρίες.
Εμένα μου φαίνεται σα να ρωτάει κάποιος σε πόσα μαθήματα θα μάθει πχ. να κολυμπάει. 
Φυσικά έχει να κάνει με τον σωστό δάσκαλο, αλλά σκέψου πόσο εξαρτάται και από εμάς στους ίδιους. Και τι σημαίνει για τον καθένα να μάθει να κολυμπάει? Για άλλον σημαίνει απλά να μάθει να επιπλέει και για άλλον να φτάσει να πάρει μετάλλιο στην Ολυμπιάδα.
Και για φαντάσου κάποιον που φοβάται το νερό επειδή κάποτε κόντεψε να πνιγεί, ενώ κάποιος άλλος από μικρό παιδί λατρεύει τη θάλασσα. Σίγουρα δεν θα χρειαστούν τον ίδιο χρόνο για να μάθουν να κολυμπούν πιθανόν να μην έχουν και την ίδια πρόοδο.
Κάπως έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ την ψυχοθεραπεία.

Ιδανικά περιβάλλοντα για να ζήσουμε δεν θα βρούμε πουθενά. Και αν εναποθέτουμε την ευτυχία μας ή απλά την ηρεμία μας αποκλειστικά σε παράγοντες έξω από μας, συνεχώς θα απογοητευόμαστε.
Με λίγα λόγια, δεν είναι πάντα τόσο εύκολο να αλλάξουμε τους ανθρώπους και την κοινωνία κατά πώς θα μας βόλευε, μπορούμε όμως σίγουρα να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο που εμείς διαχειριζόμαστε τις όποιες καταστάσεις. 
Αν δε λύσουμε τα δικά μας θέματα, όπου και να πάμε (και στον παράδεισο που λέει ο λόγος)αυτά θα μας ακολουθούν.

Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος αλλά υπήρξα \"θεραπευόμενη\".

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ_
> 
> Αυτής της σχολής κ άποψεις είμαι εγώ. Αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα για την συγκεκριμμένη προσέγγιση δες αυτό: http://psychologia-psychotherapia.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Χαχα! Μας προέκυψε κι άλλος dimitrios. Απλά, εκείνος δεν πρόλαβε να δώσει τη διεύθυνση και τα τηλέφωνά του.

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Θα σου πω την δική μου άποψη κ θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην σχολιάσω για άλλους του χώρου μου. 

Είχες μια τραυματική εμπειρία σε μια πολύ ευαίσθητη ηλικία. Αυτό το τραύμα σου δημιούργησε τον θυμό για τον κόσμο. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω πολλές σκέψεις που μου έρχονται, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό θα σε βοηθούσε όσο θα έπρεπε. Ενα πάντως είναι το σημαντικό, πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο να δεις τι πραγματικά έγινε εκείνη την τραγική μέρα. Οχι πως το έχεις μεταφράση εσύ στο μυαλό σου, αλλά πως πραγματικά έγινε. Συνήθως αυτό που μένει είναι οι τύψεις κ οι ενοχές για αυτό που δεν κάναμε, γι αυτά που θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε, κ ο θυμός για τους γύρω που δεν μας βοήθησανή που το έκαναν. Πιστεύω ότι θα σου τα είχε πει αυτά κ ο Θεραπευτής σου. 

Η οικογένεια όλων μας παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην ολοκλήρωση του χαρακτήρα μας, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα κ η αιτία του κακού. 

Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι πρέπει οποσδήποτε να κάνεις θεραπεία ξανά, για να μπορέσεις να βρεις τον δρόμο σου, την ηρεμία σου κ την ισσοροπία σου. Ολα τα άλλα θα έρθουν στη συνέχεια.. έρωτας, αγάπη, δουλειά.... 

Κάτι τελευταίο σχετικά με την δουλειά σου, υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο σου άρεσε εκεί?? (εκτός των χρημάτων) Σκέψου τι ευκαιρία σου δίνεται τώρα, να βρεις κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να σε καλύπτει περισσότερο. Δεν είναι εύκολες εποχές για να βρεις δουλειά, ούτε εύκολο να διαχειριστής τον θυμό σου, προσπάθησε όμως να αντιστρέψεις τις σκέψεις σου... \"Οχι γιατί μου συνέβει αυτό\", αλλά \"Τι ευκαιρία μου δίνεται τώρα\"

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Σχετικά με την φίλη που είπε για ψάρεμα πελατών, ζητώ συγνώμη αλλά δεν ήταν η πρόθεσή μου αυτή. Απλά για να δει τι είναι η συγκεκριμμένη θεωρία... 

Εξάλλου όπως δήλωσα από την αρχή για το site σας έμαθα από θεραπευόμενό μου... Κ είπα να πω την άποψή μου, χωρίς φόβο κ πάθος...

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την επισύμανση για να γνωρίζω τι να προσέχω στο μέλλον.

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ_
> Σχετικά με την φίλη που είπε για ψάρεμα πελατών, ζητώ συγνώμη αλλά δεν ήταν η πρόθεσή μου αυτή. Απλά για να δει τι είναι η συγκεκριμμένη θεωρία... 
> 
> Εξάλλου όπως δήλωσα από την αρχή για το site σας έμαθα από θεραπευόμενό μου... Κ είπα να πω την άποψή μου, χωρίς φόβο κ πάθος...
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την επισύμανση για να γνωρίζω τι να προσέχω στο μέλλον.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ



Το θεμα ειναι πως κανεις μπορει να πει την άποψη του χωρίς να παραπεμψει ενα ολοκληρο φορουμ στο μπλογκ του.
Απο κει και περα αν δεν εχει ρεπο η Σίλια, θα τη βγαλει τη σκούπα της.

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Αγαπητή Θεοφανεία,

πέρα από την σωστή παρατήρησή σου σχετικά με το ηθικό θέμα του blog, θα ήθελα να μου πεις την άποψή σου κ στο πρωταρχικό θέμα που συζητούσαμε... Αν θες βέβαια.

----------


## aeolus74

“πριν καμια βδομαδα σε ενα ραντεβου με τον γιατρο συζητουσαμε για διαφορα πραγματα που ψαχνω, κ που διαβαζω, οπως η εμμονη μου με τον β παγκοσμιο πολεμο κ τους γερμανους κ κυριως τους ναζι το γ΄ραιχ κ το αουσβιτς-μπιρκεναου με τα βασανιστηρια, τους εβραιους, κ διαφορα αλλα βιβλια που εχω συγκεντρωσει κ διαβαζω μανιωδως σχετικα με το εγκληματικο νου, τους σαδιστες, κ δολοφονους κατα συρροη….”

Τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να διαβάζεις τα παραπάνω? Τι σου προκαλούν οι σαδιστές? Φόβο, Ηδονή, Θαυμασμό ή μίσος? Ή μήπως όλα αυτά μαζί?

Τι σου προκαλεί περισσότερο την αίσθηση της ηδονής, η σκέψη του ότι προκαλείς πόνο ή όταν δέχεσαι πόνο? 

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το πρόβλημά σου είναι ο φόβος του εαυτού σου. Φοβάσαι αυτό που υπάρχει μέσα σου και μέσα σου υπάρχει ένας δυνατός σοδομαζοχιστικός πυρήνας εντελώς ακατέργαστος ο οποίος βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια φέρνοντας σε σύγχυση την συνείδησή σου. 

Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν μικρός, η τηλεόραση έπαιζε μία σκηνή ψυλοδαρμού μιας κοπέλας από κάποιον. « Το κάθαρμα» είπε η μάνα μου, κι εγώ ντράπηκα τόσο γιατί ένοιωσα ηδονή από αυτό που είδα. Τρόμαξα με τον εαυτό μου και απώθησα το συναίσθημα που ένοιωσα. 

Αγαπητή φίλη, δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό που είμαστε, παρά μόνο να το απολαύσουμε. 

Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει το να ξέρουμε τι είμαστε και τι θέλουμε.

Μήπως εδώ πρέπει να εστιάσεις την προσοχή σου?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ_
> Σχετικά με την φίλη που είπε για ψάρεμα πελατών, ζητώ συγνώμη αλλά δεν ήταν η πρόθεσή μου αυτή. Απλά για να δει τι είναι η συγκεκριμμένη θεωρία... 
> 
> Εξάλλου όπως δήλωσα από την αρχή για το site σας έμαθα από θεραπευόμενό μου... Κ είπα να πω την άποψή μου, χωρίς φόβο κ πάθος...
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την επισύμανση για να γνωρίζω τι να προσέχω στο μέλλον.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ


εγω παντως θα προτεινα να προσεξεις την ορθογραφια σου στο μελλον, καθως ενας ανορθογραφος που συστηνεται ως επιστημονας, δεν πειθει ευκολα για την επαρκεια του ....

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ_
> Αγαπητή Θεοφανεία,
> 
> πέρα από την σωστή παρατήρησή σου σχετικά με το ηθικό θέμα του blog, θα ήθελα να μου πεις την άποψή σου κ στο πρωταρχικό θέμα που συζητούσαμε... Αν θες βέβαια.



Προσωπικα δεν ειδα να λες κατι λαθος , αλλαγη εν τω εσω ωστε να διαχειριστεις καποιες καταστασεις , αλλαγη του τροπου που βλεπεις και αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα οπως το τι εχασες την δουλεια.

Αυτα στην ουσια τα ανεφερα και στο δικο μου ποστ στο ιδιο νημα αλλα οχι τοσο αναλυτικα.

Οχι δεν εισαι λαθος...αλλα ξερεις υπαρχει το κουμπι edit που μπορεις να σβησεις το blogspot σου και υπαρχει και το google με εκατονταδες αρθρα που εξηγουν με χιλιους τροπους καλυτερα τι σημαινει αυτη η προσεγγιση.

Υπαρχουν ψυχολογοι στην ιστοσελιδα αυτη που βοηθανε καταθετουνε αποψεις και μαλιστα ισως μερικοι δεν το εχουν δηλωσει και ποτε ή το δηλωσαν μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο.

Φυσικο ειναι να με δεχομαστε ευκολα την διαφημιση δεν συμφωνεις?

----------


## krino

ελα για κοφτε λιγο,
αν υπαρχει προβλημα στο οτι εβαλε το blog αυτο ειναι θεμα που θα το ρυθμισουν οι διαχειριστες και οχι τα μελη.
Αν τραβατε τοσο ζορι στειλτε μυνημα στον admin να ληξει το θεμα.

Τελος για το κατα ποσο ο καθενας ειναι επαγγελματιας αυτο φαινεται στη δουλεια που κανει,
δεν χρειαζεται να προσβαλλεται κοσμο.

----------


## keep_walking

Προσβαλλε κανεις καποιον?

----------


## keep_walking

α οκ ειδα τι εννοεις.

----------


## keep_walking

Το θεμα ειναι οταν συμφωνεις με καποιον το κανεις εμπρακτα...αλλα ενταξει ως νεα στο φορουμ μπορει να μη ξερει το edit.

----------


## Alobar

... έλα ρε συ Ρεμ, κάνε λίγο \'σκόντο\'... να το λέμε αυτό όταν κάποιος είναι εμφανές ότι δε κατέχει τον... Μπάμπι - αλλά εσκεμμένα θέλει να πείσει για το αντίθετο - το καταλαβαίνω... αλλά ο όποιος \'επιστήμων\' δεν είναι θέσφατο ότι κατέχει άψογα τη γλώσσα... κι εγώ που την κατέχω σε μεγάλο βαθμό και ασχολούμαι με τα της τέχνης κάνω λάθη, σιγά... άσε που δεν ανησυχώ... :) ... όλο και θα βρεθεί \'καλοθελητής\' προς αποκατάστασην της ανεπανόρθωτου ζημίας...

:)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> α οκ ειδα τι εννοεις.


χαιρομαι...
γιατι υπαρχουν καποιοι, ελαχιστοι βεβαια,
που με το καλημερα δεν εχουν μαθει τιποτα αλλο παρα να προσβαλουν.


Ασημινα,
συνεχισε την συζητηση σου,
και οποιοδηποτε προβλημα ενδεχομενα υπαρχει,
αρμοδιος ειναι να το συζητησει μαζι σου ο αντμιν και κανεις αλλος.

Για τους υπολοιπους διανείμετε ξυδι μηλου, που ειναι και απο τα καλα.

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ελα για κοφτε λιγο,
> αν υπαρχει προβλημα στο οτι εβαλε το blog αυτο ειναι θεμα που θα το ρυθμισουν οι διαχειριστες και οχι τα μελη.
> Αν τραβατε τοσο ζορι στειλτε μυνημα στον admin να ληξει το θεμα.
> 
> Τελος για το κατα ποσο ο καθενας ειναι επαγγελματιας αυτο φαινεται στη δουλεια που κανει,
> δεν χρειαζεται να προσβαλλεται κοσμο.


... εκτελούνται χρέη \'βοηθού administrator\' μετά υποδείξεων, συστάσεων και έγκριτων παρεμβολών... για ρεπό, αργίες και Σαβ/κύριακα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ελα για κοφτε λιγο,
> αν υπαρχει προβλημα στο οτι εβαλε το blog αυτο ειναι θεμα που θα το ρυθμισουν οι διαχειριστες και οχι τα μελη.
> Αν τραβατε τοσο ζορι στειλτε μυνημα στον admin να ληξει το θεμα.
> ...





ταμαμ

;)

----------


## keep_walking

Οταν μιλας για αγενεια κρινο εννοεις κατι σαν αυτο

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2626#pid50642

τριτο ποστ που μιλαει ο κρινο λολ...η υποκρισια στο τετραγωνο...για να μη δωσω λινκ για το...μισο φορουμ λολ.

----------


## keep_walking

Μπα αγνοηστε το παραπανω...αλλο ηθελα να βρω...τεσπα...ο καθεις καταλαβαινει.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Οταν μιλας για αγενεια κρινο εννοεις κατι σαν αυτο
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2626#pid50642
> 
> τριτο ποστ που μιλαει ο κρινο λολ...η υποκρισια στο τετραγωνο...για να μη δωσω λινκ για το...μισο φορουμ λολ.



οχι φυσικα.
Δωσε οσα λινκ σου κανει κεφι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπα αγνοηστε το παραπανω...αλλο ηθελα να βρω...τεσπα...ο καθεις καταλαβαινει.



οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος να το αγνοησει κανεις.
Επειδη πεταξες μια κοτσανα, πρεπει να το αγνοησω?

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> βριζω,δν εχω τροπους, εχω ψυχολογικα, κ παρ ολα αυτα τραβαω τον κοσμο γυρω μου......με αγαπανε. γιατι?


 Γιατι βλεπουν , ομορφα πραγματα σε σενα.
Πραγματα που εσυ τωρα μπορει να μην τα βλεπεις,αλλα με λιγη βοηθεια απο εναν ειδικο,και προσπαθεια απο μεριας σου,θα αρχισεις να τα αναγνωριζεις και συ :)

----------


## keep_walking

> οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος να το αγνοησει κανεις.
> Επειδη πεταξες μια κοτσανα, πρεπει να το αγνοησω?


Γιατι κρινο με λιγα λογια...οποιοσδηποτε ποσταρει κατι που σου μoιαζει με διαφημιση τον παιρνεις με τις κλωτσιες ενω τωρα που γραψανε το ιδιο ατομα που δεν χωνευεις εσυ πεταγεσαι με προσβλητικο τροπο να κρατησεις τα προσχηματα...αλλα δεν προκειται να τσακωθω μαζι σου... γιατι ειναι βαρετο.

----------


## Sofia

ειναι λογικο πολλοι να μην συμπαθουμε αλλα μελη. και αλλα μελη να μη μας συμπαθουν. 

ας μην ξερναμε ομως τις αντιπαθειες μας ή συμπαθειες μας, σε βαρος των ανθρωπων που θετουν το δικο τους προβλημα.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ειναι λογικο πολλοι να μην συμπαθουμε αλλα μελη. και αλλα μελη να μη μας συμπαθουν. 
> 
> ας μην ξερναμε ομως τις αντιπαθειες μας ή συμπαθειες μας, σε βαρος των ανθρωπων που θετουν το δικο τους προβλημα.



Εχεις δικιο Σοφια...οπως παντα...σχεδον:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by soft_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> βριζω,δν εχω τροπους, εχω ψυχολογικα, κ παρ ολα αυτα τραβαω τον κοσμο γυρω μου......με αγαπανε. γιατι? 
> 
> 
> ...


ειναι αληθεια αυτο:). να προσθεσω οτι πολλες φορες αγνοουμε ποσο καλα στοιχεια εχουμε οι ιδιοι. για διαφορους λογους (πχ προσωπικη ευθυνη που συνεπαγεται η συνειδητοποιηση καποιων απο αυτα, χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση κλπ).

δωσε λοιπον λιγο χρονο στο να ακουσεις τί σου βρισκουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## keep_walking

Να κανω μια υποθεση τι σου βρισκουν?
Αν μη τι αλλο ενδιαφερον προσωπικοτητα...:)

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ειναι λογικο πολλοι να μην συμπαθουμε αλλα μελη. και αλλα μελη να μη μας συμπαθουν. 
> 
> ας μην ξερναμε ομως τις αντιπαθειες μας ή συμπαθειες μας, σε βαρος των ανθρωπων που θετουν το δικο τους προβλημα.
> ...


Έτσι είναι, ναι. Αλλά - επιτέλους - ας σταματήσει αυτή η χρήση β\' πληθυντικού ως ένδειξη αδυναμίας, το εμπεδώσαμε. Χμμ, λάθος, το εμπέδωσα καλύτερα. Ας αρχίσει να μιλάει καθένας με βάση την πάρτη του πριν αποφασίσει να κάνει συστάσεις. Η συμμετοχή σε θρεντ κατά αυτό τον τρόπο, θέλει απλά να \'χαλάσει\' τη συμμετοχή των άλλων. Και αφού εκτελούνται \'χρέη βοηθού\' ας συνεχιστούν και τα \'χρέη εμπαιγμού\' στη χρήστρια που ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αλλάζει συνεχώς αγωγή λόγω των προβλημάτων της, καθόμαστε και βλέπουμε την \'ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ\' που κατατίθεται στο θέμα της σχετικά με το φάρμακό της. Αυτές είναι οι τοποθετήσεις επί του θέματος και της ουσίας λοιπόν και θα δέχονται και συστάσεις οι υπόλοιποι, ε μα πώς...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος να το αγνοησει κανεις.
> Επειδη πεταξες μια κοτσανα, πρεπει να το αγνοησω?
> 
> 
> Γιατι κρινο με λιγα λογια...οποιοσδηποτε ποσταρει κατι που σου μoιαζει με διαφημιση τον παιρνεις με τις κλωτσιες ενω τωρα που γραψανε το ιδιο ατομα που δεν χωνευεις εσυ πεταγεσαι με προσβλητικο τροπο να κρατησεις τα προσχηματα...αλλα δεν προκειται να τσακωθω μαζι σου... γιατι ειναι βαρετο.



Τωρα να σου πω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι?
Δεν θα καταλαβεις.

Αλλα επειδη θες αναλυση,
η ασημινα ΔΕΝ εκανε ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφημηση.

Αν δεν μπορεις να το κατανοησεις,
αυτο δεν ειναι δικο μου θεμα, και για να μην χαλασουμε το θρεντ,
οτι ηταν να σου εξηγησω (εσενα και σε οποιον αλλο) το εχω ηδη κανει.

----------


## Alobar

Χρησιμοποίησε α\' ενικό επιτέλους και μάθε να μιλάς για την αφεντιά σου. Κρύβεσαι πίσω απ\' τους άλλους. Άντε, κάνε κάτι διαφορετικό πια... και ναι, δε μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε θρεντς όταν προηγείσαι σε ρόλο που δε σου έδωσε κανείς... κι αν σου έχουν δώσει όντως τέτοια \'χρέη\' ε τότε να σε χαίρονται...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Έτσι είναι, ναι. Αλλά - επιτέλους - ας σταματήσει αυτή η χρήση β\' πληθυντικού ως ένδειξη αδυναμίας, το εμπεδώσαμε. Χμμ, λάθος, το εμπέδωσα καλύτερα. Ας αρχίσει να μιλάει καθένας με βάση την πάρτη του πριν αποφασίσει να κάνει συστάσεις. Η συμμετοχή σε θρεντ κατά αυτό τον τρόπο, θέλει απλά να \'χαλάσει\' τη συμμετοχή των άλλων.


Αλο,

αν εννοεις εμενα, ο β\'πληθυντικος δεν ξερω αν ειναι ενδειξη αδυναμιας. Μπορει κ να ειναι και αδυναμια μου. Ομως ειναι κ ενδειξη σεβασμου σε οσους ανοιγουν ενα θεμα κ δεν φταινε σε τιποτα, να το βλεπουν να γινεται αρενα. 

Κ δεν ξερω τί αλλο θα μπορουσα να αναφερω για την παρτη μου κ ποιον θα ενδιεφερε. Παρολα αυτα, μπορω να μιλησω για εναν διαλογο που λαμβανει χωρα και ολοι γινομαστε κοινωνοι του με τον εναν ή τον αλλο τροπο.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εμενα μου φερνει ολιγον τι σε διαφημιση αλλα δεν μπορει να γινει διαφωνια γιατι ουσιαστικα οτι και να λεμε δεν μπορυμε να ξερουμε ποτε τα κινητρα του αλλου.
Εθεσα και μερικα επιχειρηματα πιο πανω γιατι το θεωρω διαφημιση , αλλα φυσικα δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε απολυτα βεβαιοι αλλα αυτο ισχυει για ολα.

----------


## Alobar

... έλεος ρε Σοφία. Αφού γράφω ότι συμφωνώ και σε κάνω παράθεση. Εσένα εννοώ;...

Καλό απόγεμα κι εύχομαι να βοηθήσετε όντως το κορίτσι. Εγώ υπό τέτοιες συνθήκες, δε μπορώ ειλικρινά να λέω κάτι...

----------


## Sofia

εχω κανει και εγω το λαθος του να πατησω στο προβλημα του αλλου, για να εκφρασω την προσωπικη μου αντιπαραθεση. το προβλημα ειναι οτι το ιδιο εργο συνεχιζεται μανιωδως καποιες φορες....και ειναι κριμα.

και ετσι κ αλλιως ειμαστε οφ-τοπικ.

----------


## keep_walking

Ε ναι...αλλα ετσι δουλευουν τα πραγματα...για ρομποτ παρακατω:)

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κλασική αντίδραση του κρίνου, όταν δεν έχει επιχειρήματα - ε, σχεδόν πάντα.

Όχι βέβαια, δεν είναι διαφήμιση το να σε παραπέμπει κάποιος με link στο blog του, το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως γράφει μέχρι και τιμές. Διαφήμιση θα ήταν μάλλον να αναρτούσε αφισάκι εδώ μέσα.
Το ποιος δεν κατανοεί εδώ μέσα είναι ολοφάνερο στους περισσότερους.
Είναι πάντως θλιβερό το να προσπαθείς να τραβήξεις την προσοχή απλά και μόνο διαφωνώντας. Και δεν ξέρω αν είναι τραγικό ή γελοίο, όταν προκειμένου να αντιπαρατεθείς φτάνεις να έρχεσαι σε σύγκρουση ακόμα και με τα ίδια τα γραφόμενά σου.
Αναπόφευκτο όμως όταν δεν έχεις κάτι ουσιαστικό να πεις.

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> εχω κανει και εγω το λαθος του να πατησω στο προβλημα του αλλου, για να εκφρασω την προσωπικη μου αντιπαραθεση. το προβλημα ειναι οτι το ιδιο εργο συνεχιζεται μανιωδως καποιες φορες....και ειναι κριμα.
> 
> και ετσι κ αλλιως ειμαστε οφ-τοπικ.


Δε διαφωνώ. Αλλά να \'πατήσω\' επίτηδες στην καμπούρα του άλλου για να χρησιμοποιήσω β\' πληθυντικό και να προβώ σε συστάσεις, δε το έχω κάνει ποτέ. Γιατί αν αυτό λέγεται \'τοποθέτηση\' ή \'άποψη\' έ ναι, κάποια στιγμή θα με παρασύρει από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. Και σε τέτοιο έργο που γίνεται πάντα εσκεμμένα, ναι είναι κρίμα να συνεχίζεται και να την πληρώνουν όσοι δε παίζουν... και είναι και κουραστικό και για μένα που θέλω να \'παίζω\' μόνο για να δίνω - αν δίνω - και να παίρνω από \'δω μέσα. Καλό απόγεμα και πάλι.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... και είναι και κουραστικό και για μένα που θέλω να \'παίζω\' μόνο για να δίνω - αν δίνω - και να παίρνω από \'δω μέσα.


το να ειναι κουραστικο, ειναι το λιγοτερο:( για αλλους μπορει να ειναι κ κατι παραπανω απο κουραστικο.

----------


## keep_walking

> το να ειναι κουραστικο, ειναι το λιγοτερο:( για αλλους μπορει να ειναι κ κατι παραπανω απο κουραστικο.



Θα ανοιξω ενα τοπικ πανω σε αυτο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> 
> Κλασική αντίδραση του κρίνου, όταν δεν έχει επιχειρήματα - ε, σχεδόν πάντα.
> 
> Όχι βέβαια, δεν είναι διαφήμιση το να σε παραπέμπει κάποιος με link στο blog του, το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως γράφει μέχρι και τιμές. Διαφήμιση θα ήταν μάλλον να αναρτούσε αφισάκι εδώ μέσα.
> Το ποιος δεν κατανοεί εδώ μέσα είναι ολοφάνερο στους περισσότερους.
> 
> 
> ...



καλη σε βρισκω σημερα,
αλλα αλλες μερες ησουν καλυτερη.....


ξαναπροσπαθησε,
μακια.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

OMG δεν καταλαβαινω τι λετε!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι ωραιο ομως!!!!χιχιχιχιιχιχι

τα διαβασα ολα,καποιος με ρωτησε αν νιωθω ηδονη με αυτα που φανταζομαι κ βλεπω....μμμμ.......κατι νιωθω δν ξερω αν ειναι ηδονη. ηδονιζομαι οταν τρωω σοκολατα πχ, οταν ειμαι ασφηκτικα κοντα κ μυριζω καποιον/α που μ αρεσει..........αλλαξα το σωμα μ, αλλαξα κ χαρακτηρα. αυτο τι ειναι?καλο η κακο? για το σωμα καλο μ λενε αν κ γω ποτε δεν μενω ευχαριστιμενη. δεν μαρεσω.σαν γυναικα σαν χαρακτηρας σαν τπτ. ειναι τραγικη ειρωνια ετσι δεν ειναι? κακομαθημενο?μμ.....ισως.....

ποιος απο δω εχει φαντασιωθει την κηδεια του?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> Κλασική αντίδραση του κρίνου, όταν δεν έχει επιχειρήματα - ε, σχεδόν πάντα.
> 
> Όχι βέβαια, δεν είναι διαφήμιση το να σε παραπέμπει κάποιος με link στο blog του, το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως γράφει μέχρι και τιμές. Διαφήμιση θα ήταν μάλλον να αναρτούσε αφισάκι εδώ μέσα.
> Το ποιος δεν κατανοεί εδώ μέσα είναι ολοφάνερο στους περισσότερους.
> Είναι πάντως θλιβερό το να προσπαθείς να τραβήξεις την προσοχή απλά και μόνο διαφωνώντας. Και δεν ξέρω αν είναι τραγικό ή γελοίο, όταν προκειμένου να αντιπαρατεθείς φτάνεις να έρχεσαι σε σύγκρουση ακόμα και με τα ίδια τα γραφόμενά σου.
> Αναπόφευκτο όμως όταν δεν έχεις κάτι ουσιαστικό να πεις.


α γεια σου

εντοπισες ακριβως την ουσια και τον τροπο λειτουργιας του μελους \"κρινο\" εδω μεσα.
ευγε για την αντιληπτικη ικανοτητα!

ακριβως γι αυτο δεν εχει ενδιαφερον καμια αντιπαραθεση μαζι του.δεν υπαρχει ουσια,ουτε επιχειρηματα, μονο λυσσα για αντιπαραθεση:\"με λενε ριζο κι οπως θελω τα γυριζω\"

χρειαζεται και ηλιθιο ακροατηριο για το κανει κανεις αυτο ομως και σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτει οτι ΟΥΤΕ εδω υπαρχει
(ουτε αλλου, οπου καθεται στην γωνια του και μιλαει με το σεις και με το σας γιατι εκει ριχνουν φαπες)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> Κλασική αντίδραση του κρίνου, όταν δεν έχει επιχειρήματα - ε, σχεδόν πάντα.
> 
> ...


Εγω λοιπον ανηκω στο ηλιθιο ακροατηριο..

----------


## krino

στιμες νεανιδες.....
πως με εχετε χαμπαρι βρε?


Για σφυριξε και στην τριτη να σολαρει και αυτη να στανιαρει.....
:D:D:D


εντιτ: ωχ φωτεινη τι σφηνα ηταν αυτη?
:o

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κι εγώ μαζί σου..

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> στιμες νεανιδες.....
> πως με εχετε χαμπαρι βρε?
> 
> 
> Για σφυριξε και στην τριτη να σολαρει και αυτη να στανιαρει.....
> :D:D:D
> 
> 
> ...


Το ξερεις οτι δεν θιγομαι για ψυλλου πηδημα,
αλλα εχω ενοχληθει απο αυτο.
Δηλαδη αν εγω εχω βγαλει κατι απο μια συζητηση μαζι σου ειμαι ηλιθια?
Εγω βρισκω πολλα απο αυτα που λες και λογικα και χρησιμα.
Και ειμαι γιατι ειμαι ή επειδη δεν χωνευει η Ρεμεντυ εσενα?

----------


## Alobar

\'... χρειαζεται και ηλιθιο ακροατηριο για το κανει κανεις αυτο ομως και σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτει οτι ΟΥΤΕ εδω υπαρχει
(ουτε αλλου, οπου καθεται στην γωνια του και μιλαει με το σεις και με το σας γιατι εκει ριχνουν φαπες)...\'

Να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτό είναι το σύνηθες. Όταν το άτομο αδυνατεί να βγάλει τον πραγματικό του εαυτό στην΄έξω\' ζωή. Εκεί που δε μπορεί να μειώνει ασύστολα τους άλλους, να προσβάλλει, να το παίξει μάγκας που έχει φάει τη ζωή με το κουτάλι, να αδυνατεί να δεχτεί την έννοια του διαλόγου και τους επί ίσοις όροις κανόνες της επικοινωνίας. Υποκρινόμενο λοιπόν το άτομο - με κακό χαρακτήρα - εκεί έξω, έχει τη λύση του εικονικού χώρου ακριβώς για να βγάλει όλο αυτό που έχει στην πραγματικότητα, διαφορετικά θα μεγαλώσει η εσωτερική του καταπίεση. Ένας χώρος \'πασχόντων\' λοιπόν είναι ο ιδανικός για να μη φάει τη \'σφαλιάρα\' καθώς το άτομο εμμένει στα χαρακτηριστικά που πιστεύει ότι διαθέτει και το κάνουν καλύτερο απ\' τους υπόλοιπους. Και μόνο αν το άτομο αυτό παραδεχτεί το πρόβλημά του και αποδεχτεί ότι μπορεί να βοηθηθεί θα έρθει βελτίωση στη σχέση με τον εαυτό του και κατά συνέπεια με τους \'άχρηστους\' άλλους...
Προσωπικά ανήκω στον εαυτό μου και θεωρώ αρκετά αντικειμενικό το ότι ο χρήστης μπήκε με διαθέσεις διαχειριστού - για άλλη μια φορά - στο παρόν θρεντ περιορίζοντας τη δική μου αυτοέκφραση με τη γνωστή του συμπεριφορά και το εξέφρασα ευθέως. Φαντάζομαι ως άτομο που οι συνθήκες της ζωής μου δε μου επιτρέπουν προς το παρόν να έχω μια πιο \'φυσιολογική\' καθημερινότητα, ότι μάλλον δεν έχω ανάγκη εδώ μέσα να τρώω στη μάπα συμπεριφορές που έχω αντιμετωπίσει ουκ ολίγες φορές και εκεί έξω. Και έχω ανταπεξέλθει μια χαρά...

----------


## soft

Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να ανοιξουμε,ενα καινουριο θεμα με τιτλο {ποσες φορες βγηκα εκτος θεματος στο φορουμ}το λεω λιγο ευγενικα,αλλα ενα μελος ανοιξε ενα θεμα και προσωπικα, δεν βλεπω πουθενα κανενα σεβασμο στο προβλημα του.

Μια ακομα ευκαιρια να δειξω ,τι αραγε ???

----------


## whitecandle

Επειδή τέθηκε θέμα για την κοπέλα που έκανε \"διαφήμιση\" έχω να πω ότι κακώς της επιτεθήκατε. Χρειάζεται ένας ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, τουλάχιστον για μένα και ήταν και από τα λίγα άτομα που απάντησαν στο πρόβλημα της me_vs_myself. 
Τώρα στο θέμα μας, επειδή ρώτησε η me_vs_myself για την κηδεία μας, την έχω φαντασιωθεί κι εγώ φαντασιώνομαι τέτοια πράγματα κακίες ας πούμε... Όσο για το σώμα σου, me_vs_myself, πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με την ψυχολόγο σου και να αρχίσει να σε ενθαρρύνει γι\'αυτό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> Το ξερεις οτι δεν θιγομαι για ψυλλου πηδημα,
> αλλα εχω ενοχληθει απο αυτο.
> Δηλαδη αν εγω εχω βγαλει κατι απο μια συζητηση μαζι σου ειμαι ηλιθια?
> Εγω βρισκω πολλα απο αυτα που λες και λογικα και χρησιμα.
> Και ειμαι γιατι ειμαι ή επειδη δεν χωνευει η Ρεμεντυ εσενα?




Φωτεινη,
καταλαβαινω τι λες,
οι ανθρωποι γκρουποποιουνται γιατι νιωθουν ασφαλεια ετσι,
ισως μερικες φορες και πιο σημαντικοι.

Δεν ξερω....
παντα φροντιζα να εχω ανοικτο ματι και να μην τυφλωνομαι απο κατι τετοια.

Η τελευταια σου προταση, νομιζω τα λεει ολα.

Θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω,
αν με εκτιμας εστω και λιγο, αν δεις κατι σε οτι λεω και δεν σου αρεσει, να κανεις αυτο που πρεπει ασχετως αν με συμπαθεις η οχι.
Το παν στον ανθρωπο ειναι να ειναι αυτο που ειναι, οπως ακριβως το ειπες.


Αρσι οτι ειπα ισχυει και για σενα.


Σοφτ,
εχεις απειρο δικαιο,
ξεκινησαμε ενα βιολι και σταματημο δεν εχει.
Θα προτεινα αν οντως υπαρχει νοημα σε μια τετοια συζητηση,
εν πασει περιπτωση να γινει αλλου και οχι εδω.
(νομιζω οτι το θεμα που ανοιξε ο κηπ καλυπτει)
Με δεδομενο οτι εχω συμβαλει στο να κανω χρεπι αυτο το θρεντ,
σταματαω να γραφω εδω.
Αν και το πιο σωστο θα ηταν να σβηστουν ολα τα μυνηματα \"αλληλεγγυης\" που εχουν γραφτει εδω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Επειδή τέθηκε θέμα για την κοπέλα που έκανε \"διαφήμιση\" έχω να πω ότι κακώς της επιτεθήκατε. Χρειάζεται ένας ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, τουλάχιστον για μένα και ήταν και από τα λίγα άτομα που απάντησαν στο πρόβλημα της me_vs_myself. 
> Τώρα στο θέμα μας, επειδή ρώτησε η me_vs_myself για την κηδεία μας, την έχω φαντασιωθεί κι εγώ φαντασιώνομαι τέτοια πράγματα κακίες ας πούμε... Όσο για το σώμα σου, me_vs_myself, πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με την ψυχολόγο σου και να αρχίσει να σε ενθαρρύνει γι\'αυτό.


μια χαρα καλο θα ηταν λιμπα να μπαινουν εδω και επαγγελματιες και να λενε την επιστημονικη τους αποψη.και νομιζω οτι ηδη γινεται, εστω κι αν ειναι λιγοι.

το ποσο καλη ενημερωση εχουν βεβαια καποιοι που δηλωνουν ειδικοι εδω μεσα, ειναι ενα αλλο μεγαλο θεμα που με εχει προβληματισει βλεποντας απαντησεις καποιων απο αυτους,ας μη το πιασουμε τωρα...

δεν βλεπω τον λογο ομως να παραπεμπουν με το καλημερα σε προσωπικες τους σελιδες οπου αναφερεται ο τιμοκαταλογος τους...

----------


## soft

κριμα αυτο εχω να πω μονο

----------


## aeolus74

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> OMG δεν καταλαβαινω τι λετε!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι ωραιο ομως!!!!χιχιχιχιιχιχι
> 
> τα διαβασα ολα,καποιος με ρωτησε αν νιωθω ηδονη με αυτα που φανταζομαι κ βλεπω....μμμμ.......κατι νιωθω δν ξερω αν ειναι ηδονη. ηδονιζομαι οταν τρωω σοκολατα πχ, οταν ειμαι ασφηκτικα κοντα κ μυριζω καποιον/α που μ αρεσει..........αλλαξα το σωμα μ, αλλαξα κ χαρακτηρα. αυτο τι ειναι?καλο η κακο? για το σωμα καλο μ λενε αν κ γω ποτε δεν μενω ευχαριστιμενη. δεν μαρεσω.σαν γυναικα σαν χαρακτηρας σαν τπτ. ειναι τραγικη ειρωνια ετσι δεν ειναι? κακομαθημενο?μμ.....ισως.....
> 
> ποιος απο δω εχει φαντασιωθει την κηδεια του?


Δεν με βοηθάς...
Ξαναδιάβασε τι σε ρώτησα και πριν απαντήσεις βάλε τις σκέψεις σου σε μία σειρά.

----------


## elis

ρε συ me_vs_myself μπορεισ να δεισ τον εαυτο σου σαν τριτοσ και να του βαζεισ βαθμολογια δηλαδη ειμαι ομορφη;οχι αλλα με γουσταρουν καμια 5-6 αντρεσ ε τοτε μαλλον θα ειμαι δημιουργω προβληματα ναι αλλα για να με εχουν στην δουλεια τοσο καιρο κατι θα κανω γιατι κανενασ δεν θελει καποιον που του δημιουργει προβληματα δηλαδη προσπαθησε να δεισ τον εαυτο σου σαν παρατηρητησ και να τον κρινεισ με βαση την εικονα σου και οχι τισ σκεψεισ σου οι οποιεσ ειναι εντονεσ γι αυτο και μπερδευεσαι και δεν μπορεισ να δεισ τι βλεπουν οι αλλοι σε σενα και νομιζεισ οτι εισαι κακια η δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πως μπορω να ειμαι 3ος παρατηρητης???????

κ απ οτι ακουσα συμφωνω να εκφερει γνωμη κ καποιος ειδικος.αν κ εχω ειδικους.απλα μια ακομα γνωμη δν βλαπτει

----------


## elis

πωσ να στο εξηγησω οταν προσπαθει καποιοσ να καταλαβει ποιοσ εχει δικιο λεει αυτοσ εκανε αυτο γιατι ηθελε να κερδισει αυτο ο αλλοσ εκανε το αλλο γιατι ηθελε να κερδισει το ιδιο αλλα ειδε και την κινηση του αλλου και εκανε κατι αλλο καπωσ ετσι να κανεισ και με σενα δηλαδη να βλεπεισ την εικονα σου οχι τι σκεφτεσαι τισ πραξεισ δηλαδη για να καταλαβεισ το οτι δουλευεσ εμενα μου λεει οτι μπορεισ να τιθασευσεισ τον εαυτο σου για οχτω δεκα ωρεσ το οτι εχεισ φιλουσ μου λεει οτι εχεισ και καλη συμπεριφορα στην παρεα σου το οτι βριζεισ δεν μου λεει τιποτα γιατι εχω γνωρισει κοπελεσ που βριζανε και ηταν και γλυκεσ απο πανω απο τα υπολοιπα που γραφεισ εμφανισιακα εισαι το λιγοτερο μετρια προσ καλη αυτα ολα τα κανεισ για να βγαλεισ ενα συμπερασμα οταν δεν βλεπεισ τον αλλο το ιδιο θα κανεισ κι οταν σκεφτεσαι εσενα δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω καλυτερα σαν να μιλασ για τριτο προσωπο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μερικες φορες μ ρχεται να χωω πιο βαθια το μαχαιρι.ξερω πολλοι το εχουν πει,λιγοτεροι το κανουν.αλλα σκεφτομαι πως θα ναι....θα μαι καλητερα? θα σταματησει να σκεφτεται συνεχεια το μυαλο μ?ειναι σαν ενα ηλιθιο τραγουδι που κολλαει στο μυαλο κ με τπτ δεν λεει να σταματησει!!!με τπτ!!!!!ποιος ειναι η κοτα?αυτος που λεει πως θα αυτοκτονισει κ δν το κανει?η αυτος που μενει?

αυτες τις μερες ειναι σαν να ζω σε ονειρο, σαν ολα να ναι εξωπραγματικα γυρω μ,να μν ειναι αληθεια.δν το πιστευω πως εχασα την δουλεια μ ημουν τοσο καλη σε αυτην την αγαπουσα την δουλεια μ.

ενα ενα το χανω δεν γινεται...............

κ με αφορμη αυτα, μ ρχεται συνεχεια στο μυαλο να ξεσπασω στο φαγητο..........

----------


## krino

δηλαδη αμα χωσει καποιος ενα μαχαιρι,
τοτε δεν ειναι κοτα?


και τι ειναι? 
δεινοσαυρος? πουλι πετουμενο?

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ πιστεύω το να χώσεις μαχαίρι θέλει θάρρος να τερματίσεις την ζωή σου. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο και όχι το να ζεις.

----------


## elis

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει πωσ τιθασευεισ τον εαυτο σου οταν δουλευεισ και πωσ αντιλαμβανεσαι αυτεσ τισ σκεψεισ και ποιοσ ειναι ο στοχοσ σου σχετικα με αυτεσ θεσ να φυγουν σου αρεσουν επισησ ολοι οι ανθρωποι που εχουν προβληματα θελουν να πεθανουν για να ησυχασουν τουσ ειναι πιο ευκολο απο το να ζουν και να ταλαιπωριουνται

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κατα την ταπεινη μ γνωμη με τηθασευουν τα φαρμακα.αυτο το ειχα αναλυσει σε προηγουμενο ποστ του θεματος που ελεγα πως πιστευω πως αλλαζουν τον χαρακτηρα μ κ με μπερδευει...........στην δουλεια με ειχαν πιασει κρισεισ πανικου 2 φορες. δν ξερω αν μ αρεσει αυτο που εχω,ειμαι ξεχωριστη. ετσι μ λενε ολοι.ολοι ομως. ειμαι.αλλα δν ξερω αν ειμαι καλη η κακια. αν μαφρεσει η οχι, ειναι ουδετερο. το μονο π ξερω ειναι οτι με ενοχλουν οι σκεψεις, με πιανει δυσφορια οταν ξαφνικα καποιος μιλαει δυνατα, οταν πετανε φως στην μουρη μου, κ γενικα με ενοχλουν τα ξαφνικα!!!!!!!!με ενοχλει ο ξαφνικος αλλοπροσαλος κ ξεφρενος ενθουσιασμος που με πιανει ωρες ωρες μαζι με ταχυκαρδια λες κ εχω παει ECSTASY , και ολο μιλαω μιλαω....μπερδευω τα λογια μ κ μιλαω μιλαω εχω τοσα να πω!!!!με κατακλιζουν λογια κ σκεψεις κ δυσκολευομαι να τα εκφρασω!!!! νιωθω σαν καποιος να πνιγει μεσα μ τον εαυτο μου.........

οσο για την αυτοκτονια, απλα ειναι ενα κλισε........δν ξερω......μ φαινεται πως περασα τοσα χρονια με το να το παλεψω, γιατι να \'\'παω\'\' τωρα...........αλλα δν παυει να περναει απ το μυαλο του καθενος σαν μια λυση.....σαν μια λυτρωση απο αυτο που δεν μπορει πλεον να αντιμετωπισει ως ανθρωπος. γιατι πραγματικα δεν πιστευω πως οποιος θελει μπορει, κ το οτι δεν υπαρχει το δεν μπορω.....φυσικα κ υπαρχει το ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ! ειναι ανθρωπινο αμαν!!!!!!ελεος πια με τις ηλιθιες εκφρασεις-ρητα που βγαζουν μεχρι κ σε μπλουζακια! εκνευριζομαι!ολοι θελουν να μας κατευθυνουν.....ειναι οι κακοι......?ειναι οι καλοι???δν ξερω

----------


## elis

τα φαρμακα οντωσ σε κανουν πιο συγκαταβατικο αλλα δεν σου αλλαζουν τον χαρακτηρα τωρα τα ξαφνικα δεν γινονται και τοσο συχνα με τισ σκεψεισ μπορεισ να ζησεισ αυτο το ξερω ειχα ψυχωση καλη θα εισαι για να σε αποδεχεται τοσοσ κοσμοσ κακοι ειναι ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι τωρα μπορει να μην εχει ανοιξει το μυαλο σου και να θεωρεισ οτι το να λεσ πισω απο την πλατη του αλλου μαλακιεσ ειναι κακο αντι για φυσιολογικο ουτε εμενα μ αρεσει αλλα ολοι το κανουν το αλλο με την ταχυκαρδια και τα εκσταση ειναι μαλλον οταν εισαι κεφατη καπωσ ετσι παρτο για την αυτοκτονια σου λεω οτι και εγω πολλεσ φορεσ θα προτιμουσα να ειχα πεθανει απο το να ζω αυτα που ζω αλλα δεν το κανω κι ολασ γιατι ολοι πρεπει να ειναι καλοι η κακοι;εξηγησε το μου λιγο αυτο

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οι ταχυκαρδιες κ η αγρια χαρα ειναι υπομανια. δν ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο οταν μετα απο λιγο πεφτω παλι απο κει που ξεκινησα κ απο μεσα μ σκεφτομαι μα καλα πως εγινε πριν λιγο κ χαιρομουνα,αφου ολα σκατα ειναι.

απλα εχω την αισθηση πως ολος ο κοσμος ειναι μαριονετες!ολοι εχουν μεγαλωσει με ενα μοτιβο κ θελουν να κανουν κ τα παιδια τους ετσι. χωρις να το ξερουν.απο που ξεκινησε αυτο. ειναι σαν αυτο που ειχα πει πως οι γονεις μ θεωρουσαν απο παλιοτερα οτι επειδη δεν σκεφτομαι κ δν πραττω κ δν εχω ιδια γνωμη κ χαρακτηρα με αυτους, οτι ειμαι \'\'κακο παιδι\'\',\'\'δυσκολο παιδι\'\',\'\'προβληματικο παιδι\'\'. δεν το χεις σκεφτει ποτε? πως ζουμε κατω απο κανονες που ορισαν αλλοι, στερεοτιπα κ κλισε που ορισαν αλλοι.νιωθεις ελευθερος?δεν νιωθεισ να σε παρακολουθουνε?????????????? το χει νιωσει κανεις ποτε?

----------


## elis

το ξερω οτι ειναι υπομανια αλλα σκεψου οτι αυτο μπορει να προσλαμβανεται απο τουσ αλλουσ σαν υπερβολικο κεφι οσο για τουσ κανονεσ οντωσ ζουμε με κανονεσ που μασ εβαλαν αλλοι στερεοτυπα και γω το ειχα αυτο να μην συμφωνω με τουσ υπολοιπουσ να σπασω το κατεστημενο σε οτι αφορα αυτα που μου εμαθαν οι γονεισ μου να ειμαι ελευθεροσ και κατεληξα με ψυχωση στα 25 μου και καταλαβα οτι ολα ηταν μια τεραστια μαλακια τωρα οτι με παρακολουθουνε το χω νιωσει γιατι οπωσ σου ειπα ειχα ψυχωση το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα πια θεραπευτηκα απο την ψυχωση και μπορω να καταλαβω οτι ολα αυτα ηταν λαθοσ οταν ειχα ψυχωση δεν το καταλαβαινα γι αυτο προσπαθω να σε βοηθησω το λαθοσ ειναι ο τροποσ που αντιλαμβανεσαι τον κοσμο ειναι δυσκολο να το δεισ αλλα αν το δεισ θα κερδισεισ πολλα οσο για το αν ειμαστε μαριονετεσ δεν ξερω αν ειδεσ ραδιο αρβυλα την Μ.τριτη εδειχνε οτι αυτο που ζουμε ειναι ενα μεγαλο ψεμα και εν ολιγοισ ουτε το χρημα δεν υπαρχει ειναι τεχνασμα των κρατων και αλλα που με τα βιασ τα καταλαβα βαλτο να το δεισ ειναι στο ιντερνετ

----------


## sunset

me_vs_myself γραφεις οτι ενω κανεις ολα αυτα βριζεις,δερνεις πιστευεις οτι σε αγαπανε..σου φαινεται περιεργο?δεν θες να σε αγαπανε?μηπςω αυτο γινεται επειδη εχεις οντως καποια ενδοαφεροντα στοιχεια μεσα σου?και κατι αλλο καπυ ειδα να γραφεις ποιος οριζει το καλο και ποιος το κακο και οτι εισαι αντιδραστικη και εγω ειμαι..και εγω φαντασιωνομαι οτι δινω μπουνιες ασχετα οτι το χω κανει πλ ελαχιστες φορες οτι κανω μπαουλο καποιος..οχι δεν μου εχουν κανει ακτι κακο η οικογενεια μ ταν σχετικα ηρεμη..και εγω φαινομενικα ισως αλλα δεν ειμαι ...αλλα πιστευω οτι οταν καποιος ξερεις ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ απλα δνε τον νοιαζει τι ειναι το καλο τι ειναι το κακο και ποιος το οριζει ,η τι λενε οι αλλοι ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

pad εσενα η ψυχωση σ ποια ακριβως ητανε? κ αμα ειχαμε δικιο κ εγω κ εσυ σχετικα με τον κοσμο κ θελουν να μας πεισουν πως εχουμε ψυχωση επιτηδεσ????ε?πως μπορεις να το ξερεις?

----------


## soft

Mπορουμε λιγο εδω τα βαλουμε σε μια σειρα? αν μπορουμε λεω?
Αν μπορεις να θεσεις συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις ,θα βοηθουσε πολυ me_vs_myself Και θα υπαρξουν και απαντησεις 
Δεν με πειθουν αυτα που γραφεις,κατι σαν αλλος εαυτος για μενα,που δεν ειναι αυτο που εχεις πραγματικα μεσα σου???
Ο αλλος ο εαυτος σου,ο καλος ,η τρυφερη φωνη,αυτη που ξερει να δινει δυναμη ,δεν την ακουω,αλλα ειναι εκει :) 

Δεν σου το ειπα αλλα τα κουμπουρια ,και τα μαχαιρια ,μου φερνουν αλλεργια :))

----------


## John11

[quote]_Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
&gt; απλα εχω την αισθηση πως ολος ο κοσμος ειναι μαριονετες!

Δίκιο έχεις.

&gt;ολοι εχουν μεγαλωσει με ενα μοτιβο κ θελουν να κανουν κ
&gt; τα παιδια τους ετσι. χωρις να το ξερουν. απο που ξεκινησε
&gt; αυτο. ειναι σαν αυτο που ειχα πει πως οι γονεις μ θεωρουσαν 
&gt; απο παλιοτερα οτι επειδη δεν σκεφτομαι κ δν πραττω κ δν 
&gt; εχω ιδια γνωμη κ χαρακτηρα με αυτους, οτι ειμαι \'\'κακο 
&gt; παιδι\'\',\'\'δυσκολο παιδι\'\',\'\'προβληματικο παιδι\'\'. 

Δίκιο έχεις.

&gt; δεν το χεις σκεφτει ποτε? πως ζουμε κατω απο κανονες 
&gt; που ορισαν αλλοι, στερεοτιπα κ κλισε που ορισαν 
&gt; αλλοι.νιωθεις ελευθερος?δεν νιωθεισ να σε ?
&gt; παρακολουθουνε?????????????? το χει νιωσει κανεις ποτε? 

Πάλι δίκιο έχεις. Φυσικά και κανείς σχεδόν δεν είναι ελεύθερος. Φυσικά και οι άνθρωποι έχουν τη συνήθεια να παρακολουθούν. Αισθάνονται (αισθανόμαστε) ότι εμείς είμαστε διαφορετικοί! Αλλά αυτό το καταλαβαίνει κανείς καλύτερα αν βρεθεί λίγο έξω από το μέσο όρο.

&gt; κ απ οτι ακουσα συμφωνω να εκφερει γνωμη κ καποιος 
&gt; ειδικος.αν κ εχω ειδικους.απλα μια ακομα γνωμη δν βλαπτει 

Άδικο έχεις. Πάλι θα ζεις κάτω από κανόνες που καθρορίζουν άλλοι. Ειδικοί υπάρχουν. Για να επισκευάσουν ένα αυτοκίνητο. Ένας γιατρός. Ένας υδραυλικός ή ένας οικονομολόγος. Αλλά για τη ζωή, δεν υπάρχουν ειδικοί.

&gt; να δεχτω πως ειμαι ενα απλο ανθρωπακι. 

Πάλι θεωρώ ότι έχεις άδικο. Απλοί άνθρωποι είμαστε. Γιατί αν θεωρήσεις ότι είσαι πιο έξυπνη, πιό τάδε, θα παλεύεις πάλι για να ξεχωρίσεις όπως κάνουν και τόσοι άλλοι, αλλά τελικά καταλήγουν να είναι ίδιοι και χειρότεροι.

[Edit]Tα έγραψα σαν να φαίνονται απόλυτες αλήθεις, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να επαναλαμβάνω ότι ίσως και να κάνω λάθος. Επίσης έχω κουραστεί να γράφω με τρόπο προσεκτικό.

----------


## soft

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ
κανενας αλλος που να συμφωνει???

----------


## elis

εμενα η ψυχωση μου ηταν οτι με παρακολουθουν οτι θελουν να μου κανουν κακο και τετοια πιστεψε με οταν το ξεπερασεισ βλεπεισ πωσ ειναι λαθοσ και δε θα χρειαστει να σε πεισει κανενασ γι αυτο το πωσ γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω ενα πρωι ξυπνησα και ειπα εκανα λαθοσ χωρισ να μου πει κανενασ τιποτα καταλαβα πωσ εφτασα μεχρι εκει και μετα πηρα την πανω βολτα και τωρα ειμαι καλα αν εξαιρεσεισ κατι παρενεργειεσ απο τα φαρμακα θα σου πω και το αλλο αν εξαιρεσεισ το πρωτο σοκ με τα μαχαιρια και τα πηρουνια κατα τα αλλα μου φαινεσαι πολυ μπερδεμενη τιποτα αλλο ουτε κακια ουτε θηριο ανημερο που μπορει να φανταζεσαι οτι εισαι η ψυχωση εχει δυο κοσμουσ τον κοσμο τησ ψυχωσησ οπου εκει κατα την δικη μου εμπειρια εισαι ο γαμαω και ο απλοσ που δεν εισαι τιποτα εγω οπωσ και εσυ καταλαβαινα την υπαρξη των δυο κοσμων αλλα δεν μπορουσα να ξεκολλησω απο τον φανταστικο ουτε ειχα επιγνωση τησ εικονασ μου στον πραγματικο κοσμο δηλαδη μπορει να φαινομουν λιγο παραλογοσ να χανομουν στισ σκεψεισ πραγματα που δεν τα καταλαβαινα ετσι και συ μαλλον αφηνεισ το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο στον φανταστικο κοσμο και δεν καταλαβαινεισ την εικονα σου στον πραγματικο κοσμο που λογικα εισαι καλη με λιγα νευρα παραπανω η με μεταπτωσεισ συναισθηματικεσ πραγμα που το εχουν πολλοι πιστεψε με κι οταν ερχονται οι σκεψεισ οι αρνητικεσ σκεψου ενα τραγουδι σκεψου με τη βια κατι ωραιο μην το αφηνεισ να θεριευει αυτο μεσα σου αν δεν μπορεισ αλλιωσ ανεβασε τη δοση σου θα ψοφισεισ απο τισ παρενεργειεσ αλλα μπορει να ηρεμησει το κεφαλι σου και να τα δεισ αλλιωσ επισησ για την ιστορια καλο και κακο δεν υπαρχει ολα ειναι απο την οπτικη γωνια που τα βλεπεισ δηλαδη ειναι κακο να κλεβεισ αλλα αν δεν εχεισ να φασ και παει η αναλυση απο την οπτικη γωνια του μαγαζατορα ειναι κακο να κλεβεισ στα τετοια του κι αν δεν εχεισ να φασ απο την οπτικη γωνια του κλεφτη ειναι καλο γιατι πωσ θα ταισεισ τα παιδια σου και παει μακρια η βαλιτσα επισησ το να θελουν οι αλλοι να μασ βγαλουν ψυχωτικουσ επιτηδεσ ειναι ερωτηση που ανηκει στο ψυχωτικο πεδιο γιατι υποβοσκει το ερωτημα για ποιο λογο να μασ βγαλουν ψυχωτικουσ για να κερδισουν οι φαρμακευτικεσ και αρα εχουν ενα σχεδιο και παει φανταζεσαι πωσ η να μασ βγαλουν ψυχωτικουσ επειδη ειμαστε διαφορετικοι και αρα θελουν να μασ μειωσουν την αξια μασ κλπ και απαντησε μου και σε μια τελευταια ερωτηση στη δουλεια που ησουν σε καταλαβε κανεισ οτι δεν την παλευεισ;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

john κατ αρχην ηταν τελεια τα οσα ειπες με βαλανε σε σκεψεις δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω το βραδυ. κ οταν με πηρε υπνος εβλεπα κατι ονειρα με φαγητο κ αγχωθικα αλλα τεσπα!

εχεις δικιο οτι μπορει να ειμαστε απλα ανθρωπακια. εχεις δικιο.απλα ισως δεν το εχω αποδεχτει, γτ οπως κ στο σωμα μ ετσι απαιτω ασυνειδητα την τελειοτητα σε καθε τομεα της ζως μου δν πιστευω οτι δν μπορω να τα αλλαξω ολα.γκρινιαζω,πεφτω,με μισω,δυσανασχετω,κλαιω,αλλ  θα προσπαθω εστω κ αν πεθανω να το κανω!παντα επεφτα στις προκλησεις ετσι απο μαζοχισμο.απο τις σχεσεις μου μεχρι αλλα υψηλα στανταρ.οταν εβλεπα πως δεν με παιρνει εκει ερχοταν κ η καταστροφη. κ το πιο μικρο χαζο πραγμα με απογοητευει. 

θελω παντα να ξεχωριζω ισως γιαυτο οπως ειπες μ βγαινε με ασχημο τροπο παλιοτερα,οχι τωρα που μεγαλωσα σχετικα. αλλα ειναι κ αυτο ενα συμπτωμα της ασθενειας μου. προκαλουσα κ με το ντυσιμο μου, κ με τις πραξεις μου.κ εμαθα αργοτερα τι σημαινει να σε θεωρουν ενα τσουλακι.

ειχα βαλει σκοπο να σταματησω να μετραω απο μεσα μ αριθμους, κ το εκανα. ειπα απο μεσα μ να σταματησω να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου, δεν τα καταφερα αλλα τα κοψα κοντα, ειπα απο μεσα μ θα χασω οσο πιο πολλα κιλαμπορω, κ εχασα. ειπα απο μεσα μ δν ξανακανω σεξ μεχρι να βρεθει ο καταλληλος, κ τον βρηκα.

γιατι τωρα να μν μπορω να καταφερω να ηρεμισω κ να χαρω οσα πετυχαινω απο φοβο μηπως τα χασω? γιατι να με πιανει κριση πως τα χανω πριν ακομα δωθει η αφορμη. γιατι ακομα να μν μπορω να σταματησω να δαγκωνομαι κ να κοβομαι. μαρεσει να ποναω,αποσπαται το μυαλο. ξερω soft πως σε απογοητευω.....αλλα σαν διπολικη που ειμαι μν σε ανησυχει, ισως σε 5 λεπτα απο τωρα αλλαξει παλι.

στην δουλεια, οι κοντινοι συναδελφοι μ ειχαν καταλαβει πως κατι ειχα.ενας που ηταν πολυ κοντινος μ, με βρηκε μια μερα σε κατασταση κρισης στην αποθηκη να τρωω τα δαχτυλα μ κ να χτυπαω το κεφαλι με τα χερια. κ αυτο γιατι? γιατι δεν ειχα παει γυμν.2 μερες κ ελεγα πως χοντρινα κ εχασα ολα οσα θυσιασα στο βωμο του φαγητου.

οι υπολοιποι απλα με θεωρουσαν χαρουμενο κ φωνακλουδικο κοριτσακι. που τωρα που λειπω οπως μ ειπαν το γραφειο ειναι σαν νεκροταφειο. εχω το χαρισμα να γοητευω κ αυτο δν το λεω εγω.εγω δν το πιστευω πως το κανω. αλλα μ εχουν μεγαλη αδυναμια ολοι μ οι συναδελφοι.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> αλλα ειναι κ αυτο ενα συμπτωμα της ασθενειας μου.


Δεν μ\' αρέσει η λέξη ασθένεια. Γιατί είναι λέξη παρεξηγήσιμη. Και σε μια άρρωστη κοινωνία είναι βολική για να ξεχωρίσει τους ανθρώπους. Ποιός είναι πιο άρρωστος αυτός που κόβεται ή αυτός που έχει φάει στρέματα από το σκάνδαλο στο Βατοπέδι. Αυτός που τρώει τα νύχια του ή αυτός που καταστρέφει τα παιδιά του για να μην τα χάσει; Εσύ ή ο Χιτλερ (ο δεύτερος ήταν διάσημος, με αναγνώριση, δύναμη και εξουσία); Σημείωση δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος ούτε το θύμα ούτε ο θύτης. 
Βέβαια στα λόγια καλά τα λέω, αλλά η πράξη; Έχει διαφορά να ξέρεις ποιά είναι η αλήθεια από το να τη ζεις ή να την εφαρμόζεις.

[Edit] Nα συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα. Λες: \"ειπα απο μεσα μ να σταματησω να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου, δεν τα καταφερα αλλα τα κοψα κοντα\". Θα σε ρωτήσω, τι διαφέρει από κάποιον που πάει γονατιστός χιλιόμετρα για θρησκευτικούς λόγους; Βλέπω μόνο μια διαφορά που δεν έχει σχέση με τα ίδια τα γεγονότα. Και εγώ που καπνίζω 60 τσιγάρα τη μέρα;
Θέλω να σου πω να διαβάσεις το κείμενο (με μπλε) εδώ 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6124&amp;page=3
Ίσως δεν είναι εντελώς σχετικό, αλλά ίσως να βρεις κάποια σχέση.

----------


## elis

αυτο που γραφεισ οτι δεν ειχα παει γυμν.2 μερες κ ελεγα πως χοντρινα κ εχασα ολα οσα θυσιασα στο βωμο του φαγητου.

σημαινει οτι κανεισ υπεραπλουστευσεισ μεσα στο μυαλο σου η αποσταση δηλαδη απο το χοντρη σε λεπτη για σενα ειναι 2 μερων φαι δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω καλυτερα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι εχεις δικιο. παλιοτερα πριν την αγωγη δν μπορουσα να καταλαβω πως ο κοσμος ετρωγε κανονικα.για μενα το φαγητο ηταν κατι το απιαστο κ κατι το οποιο ετρωγα 1 μερα την βδομαδα. επειδη τις υπολοιπες κ ενα κομματακι να τρωγα κατεληγα με υπερφαγια.......μισω που πρεπει να ναι ολα δυσκολα. κ οσο μεγαλωνω που βλεπω να χουν ολοι προβλημα!!!!!!!

----------


## soft

Δυσκολα μερικες φορες τα κανουμε εμεις. :)
Και οσο μεγαλωνουμε,μεγαλωνουν και τα προβληματα,οι αναγκες μας και το τι θελουμε.
me_vs_myself στο μυαλο μας ειναι ολα ,ξερεις τι λεω :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι στο μυαλο.............ελειψη σεροτονινης.......ακανονιστη ροη ωευροδιαβιβαστων σε 1 σημειο του εγκεφαλου......αποσυνδεση ιστων μετοπιαιου λοβου...μεταιχμιου..........

αυτα ειναι το \'\'στο μυαλο ειναι ολα\'\'..........δυστυχως

----------


## soft

οκ, εχεις δικιο me_vs_myself

----------

